# News - "Killerspiele": ARD Magazin &quot;Kontraste&quot; verschickt Mails an Kritiker und entt&auml;uschte Zuschauer



## Administrator (3. Januar 2007)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,540922


----------



## Starburst (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Also wenn die ARD tatsächlich "normale" Spieler von Killerspielen (schreit nach Wort des Jahres   ) als Ausnahmen bezeichnet, dann muss an der geistigen Armut der Mitarbeiter dieses Senders doch was dran sein...


----------



## Phade (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



> All die empörten Spieler von Killerspielen, die sich selbst in Ihren E-mails Friedlichkeit und Intelligenz attestierten (und so meinten, den Beitrag ad absurdum geführt zu haben), dürfen sich also als den statistischen Ausreißer betrachten.



Also das ist eine bodenlose Frechheit. Ich bin wirklich entsetzt bei so viel... nennen wir es Dreistigkeit.   

Mir fehlen einfach die Worte...


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Die sind echt noch dreister als ich dachte. Bei sowas kann man wirklich nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln


----------



## Nali_WarCow (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Phade am 03.01.2007 17:32 schrieb:
			
		

> > All die empörten Spieler von Killerspielen, die sich selbst in Ihren E-mails Friedlichkeit und Intelligenz attestierten (und so meinten, den Beitrag ad absurdum geführt zu haben), dürfen sich also als den statistischen Ausreißer betrachten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist wirklich eine selten dämliche Argumentation. Aber es wird genug Leute geben, die glauben den Schachsinn auch noch. Immerhin sind die Ausnahmen begrenzt und können somit vernachlässigt werden.


----------



## Freezeman (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Alle Shooter-Fans, die sich nicht bei Kontraste mit wohl ausgedrückter Kritik gemeldet haben, dürfen sich ab jetzt als dumm und brutal bezeichnen. Die aufgeführten Studien belegen das ja... 
 



Spoiler



oh Gott, was für eine gequirlte Scheisse!


----------



## Kandinata (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

"Exemplarisches Zitat: "Ihr seid so welche Spacken. Dümmer gehts nicht" "Ihr seid doch alles spasten ihr hundesöhne. Fickt euch." (Fehler aus dem Original übernommen)"

das sie mit solchen mails natürlich in ihrer meinung bestätigt werden ist leider das traurigste daran (sowas kann man nämlich als gegenargumentation nutzen, und das völlig zurecht)  

aber zum thema

das nun 95% aller pc spieler eine "statistische" ausnahme sind, finde ich allerdings recht interessant, mal was neues


----------



## machbetmachallabett (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Hach, es wäre so schön, wenn die Leute mal denken würden...


----------



## anjuna80 (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Wie kann man nur so viel Müll in dieser kurzen E-Mail schreiben. Was besseres ist den Schreibern nicht eingefallen auf die Reaktionen vieler Zuschauer? 
Es ist *medizinisch Bewiesen* dass Rauchen ungesund ist und Krebs verursachen kann, durch diverse Giftstoffe in der Zigarette. 
Bei Computerspielen ist gar nichts bewiesen, bis auf irgendwelche Statistiken von US-Unis, die aber sicher längst nicht *den Beweis* liefern dass Computerspiele Gewaltpotenzial fördern.

"Computerspiele sind ein klar Meßbarer Fakrtor"   
Das würd mich mal gerne interessieren wie der Meßbar ist und in welchem Maße er eine Rolle spielt.

Und die 2 Zitate von erbosten E-Mail-Zuschriften sind sowieso das letzte. Ich bin mir sicher dass viele konstruktive Kritik geübt haben und nicht verbal unter die Gürtellinie gegangen sind!!! So schert man alle über einen Kamm, alle Verfechter von Computerspielen sind nur zu beleidigungen fähig und können keine vernünftigen Argumente liefern. Ganz toll.

Echt ein Witz das Ganze!!!


----------



## anjuna80 (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Ach ja, und mal eben auf ein 400-Seiten-Gutachten von Erfurt zu verweisen und viel Spass bei der Lektüre zu wünschen.... so kann mans sich auch einfach machen


----------



## El-Chupakneebray (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Ich glaube wir sollten uns mal ein Polizeiliches Führungszeugnis austellen lassen und der ARD schicken. Wenn dann da tausende ankommen, dann werden sie sich glaube ich auch über die vielen *Ausnahmen* wundern.


----------



## JapanPowerUSA83 (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Kann mir mal jemand verklickern, was nun von dem Leser Hernn B. ist und was nicht? Kann die Mail irgendwie nicht raffen.


___
Jan


----------



## Phade (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				anjuna80 am 03.01.2007 17:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, und mal eben auf ein 400-Seiten-Gutachten von Erfurt zu verweisen und viel Spass bei der Lektüre zu wünschen.... so kann mans sich auch einfach machen



Genau das lese ich mir gerade durch. Schau mal auf* Seite 344 *- das kann man so wohl unterschreiben. Leider bin ich unfähig, aus einem *.pdf-Dokument zu zitieren. Wenn das jemand kann: bitte reinstellen. 

Mal abgesehen davon, dass sich die untersuchende Kommission aus Juristen (ganz groß: Richter am VG   ) zusammensetzt und nicht ein einziger Psychologe, Arzt, Kriminolge o.ä. Teil der Kommission war und der Bericht als "Sachverständigen" irgendeinen Jugendlichen zitiert, ist das Ergebnis doch durchaus differenziert und diskussionswürdig. Von einer billigen Pauschalisierung wie in der Mail kann ich hier beim besten WIllen nichts herauslesen.


----------



## machbetmachallabett (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				JapanPowerUSA83 am 03.01.2007 17:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir mal jemand verklickern, was nun von dem Leser Hernn B. ist und was nicht? Kann die Mail irgendwie nicht raffen.
> 
> 
> ___
> Jan


Ich hab das so verstanden, das die ganze gedruckte Mail die Antwort von ARD auf eine Beschwerdemail von Herrn B. ist. Und diese Mail hat B. nun an die PCg Redaktion geschickt, damit mehrere Leute auf diesen Schwachsinn aufmerksam werden.


----------



## Rumsti (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Aha - ok - und was ist mit dem Vidio über SH, dass zeigt, wie er die letzten Sekunden erlebt, das in jedem Nachrichtenmagazin auf und ab gespielt wird???
Ist ja ganz ewas anderes als ein spiel, habe ich ja vergessen  - denn es weiß ja keiner, dass dabei jemand gestorben ist, weil man es nicht sieht. OK.


----------



## Rumsti (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

.... d.h. FIKTION ist ärger als REALITÄT


----------



## JapanPowerUSA83 (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				machbetmachallabett am 03.01.2007 17:54 schrieb:
			
		

> JapanPowerUSA83 am 03.01.2007 17:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aha! Ich danke! Dann lese ich den Schwachsinn mal


----------



## alexgo (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



> Aber in der Masse ist es nicht zu leugnen, dass Rauchen das Lungenkrebsrisiko fördert. All die empörten Spieler von Killerspielen, die sich selbst in Ihren E-mails Friedlichkeit und Intelligenz attestierten (und so meinten, den Beitrag ad absurdum geführt zu haben), *dürfen sich also als den statistischen Ausreißer betrachten.*



Das heißt also, weil Zigaretten sich auf den Großteil der Konsumenten negativ auswirken, muss es ja bei "Killerspielen" genau so sein? Und alle intelligenten, friedlichen "Killerspielespieler" sind *statistische Ausreißer*?? 

Und es war ja wohl ganz klar, dass sich ein paar Idioten so dazu äußern, dass man es gleich so hinstellt, als würde sich der Großteil der Killerspielspieler so aufführen. Und natürlich wird sofort ein Zusammenhang zwischen Killerspielen und den dämlichen E-Mails hergestellt (nach dem Motto "Das KANN ja nur ein Killerspieler sein"). Solche E-Mails hätten die Typen auch garantiert erhalten, wenn sie irgendetwas anderes kritisiert hätten, ob es jetzt ein bestimmter Musikstil sei, der die Hörer besonders aggressiv und dumm macht oder ein bestimmter Kleidungsstil.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

[q=Zuschauerbrief]"Ihr seid so welche Spacken. Dümmer gehts nicht" "Ihr seid doch alles spasten ihr hundesöhne. Fickt euch."[/quote]
OFMG Alda, haben die mich doch glat zidiert, und sogar noch inhaltlich total falsch. Ich habe geschriebten das die alles hu*ensöhne sind! nicht hundesöhne! zu doff um meinen exkaten wortlaut zu widerhohlen...man man man. dafür ahltz man auch noch gebühren, sscheiß steuerferorm, scheiß gesundheitsferem, scheihs gez-reform, scheiss öffentlich rächtliche sendungsanstalten!...    

ergarsd, eX1


----------



## Blue_Ace (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				machbetmachallabett am 03.01.2007 17:54 schrieb:
			
		

> JapanPowerUSA83 am 03.01.2007 17:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau so ist es, nur das diese Mail von Kontrast sich mehr nach einem Einschüchterungsversuch (so ist bei mir der Eindruck) handelt ohne sich mit dem Problem und eventuelle Bereitschaft zur Diskussion auseinanderzusetzen. Sprich: Kontrast hat Recht, alle anderen Meinungen sollten unter den Teppich gekehrt werden oder haben keine da seins Berechtigung.


----------



## Christian2510 (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Ich gebe mir gerade Seite 360 ff. und bin auf S. 363.
Hat der Täter das tatsächlich so geschrieben? oO

http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de/ta/ta_media/ta.KomGut.pdf

Oh, seh schon, is fake.


----------



## Phade (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 03.01.2007 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> [q=Zuschauerbrief]"Ihr seid so welche Spacken. Dümmer gehts nicht" "Ihr seid doch alles spasten ihr hundesöhne. Fickt euch."


OFMG Alda, haben die mich doch glat zidiert, und sogar noch inhaltlich total falsch. Ich habe geschriebten das die alles hu*ensöhne sind! nicht hundesöhne! zu doff um meinen exkaten wortlaut zu widerhohlen...man man man. dafür ahltz man auch noch gebühren, sscheiß steuerferorm, scheiß gesundheitsferem, scheihs gez-reform, scheiss öffentlich rächtliche sendungsanstalten!...    

ergarsd, eX1 [/quote]


... mal sehen, wie lange es dauert...


----------



## KONNAITN (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				ARD-mail am 03.01.2007 17:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Und alle kennen die Geschichte vom 80-jährigen Kettenraucher, der vom LKW überfahren wurde und vom 30-jährigen Nichtraucher, der an Lungenkrebs stirbt.


Nein kenne ich nicht, aber klingt spannend. Gab's darüber eine ARD Killer-LKW-Reportage?


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



> Gewalttätige Computerspiele machen brutal und dumm, und zwar um so mehr, um so jünger der Spieler ist, um so gewalttätiger die Spiele sind, um so länger die Spielzeit pro Tag ist



Das selbe könnte ich auch von ARD und GZSZ und DSDS behaupten....
Für das eine gibt es so wenig Beweise wie das andere...

Es ist wirklich Interessant diese Hetzkampagne zu verfolgen und zu bestaunen wie bereitwillig die Menschheit auf eine Medienzensur hinsteuert und sie noch mit offenen Armen empfängt....
Bald gibt es im Fernseher nur noch das Gesichts des "Kanzlers" der Parolen schmettert auf jedem Kanal und auf allen Leinwänden in der Stadt...   

Wo bleiben eigentlich die alten Studien vonwegen: Zocker haben ein größeres Teamverständnis, bessere Reaktion, besser im Rätsellösen? Ach, die gabs nie, natürlich -.-


----------



## machbetmachallabett (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 03.01.2007 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> [q=Zuschauerbrief]"Ihr seid so welche Spacken. Dümmer gehts nicht" "Ihr seid doch alles spasten ihr hundesöhne. Fickt euch."


OFMG Alda, haben die mich doch glat zidiert, und sogar noch inhaltlich total falsch. Ich habe geschriebten das die alles hu*ensöhne sind! nicht hundesöhne! zu doff um meinen exkaten wortlaut zu widerhohlen...man man man. dafür ahltz man auch noch gebühren, sscheiß steuerferorm, scheiß gesundheitsferem, scheihs gez-reform, scheiss öffentlich rächtliche sendungsanstalten!...    

ergarsd, eX1 [/quote]
Lol, der war gut!


			
				KONNAITN am 03.01.2007 18:06 schrieb:
			
		

> ARD-mail am 03.01.2007 17:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der auch!


----------



## CyclopGraz (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Also wenn WIR (Ich bin zwar Österreicher, fühle mich aber auch beleidigt), die Intelligenten, friedliebenden Computerspieler, ausreißer aus der Statistik sind, dann müßte in Deutschland (Immerhin über 80 Millionen Einwohner) weitaus öfter von Angehörigen dieser Klientel amokgelaufen, gemordet, geraubt und geschlägert werden.

Interessanterweise werden aber fast alle Amokläufe von frustrierten Familienvätern veranstaltet, die Morde sind sowieso relativ selten und resultieren normalerweise in Eifersucht, Zorn oder Habgier; und zwar von Personen, die wohl noch nie eines der inkriminierten Spiele spielten.

Auch die anderen Fälle der Gewaltkriminalität sind eher anderen Millieus zuzuordnen als dem der Computerspieler.

Weder der Drogensüchtige der raubt um seine Sucht zu finanzieren, noch der Unterpriviligierte Jugendliche der sich auf dem Schulhof sein Machtgefühl verschafft gehören zur Gruppe der PC-Spieler. 

Bevor man PC-Spiele verbietet, wäre es da nicht naheliegender den privaten Besitz von Schusswaffen, die ja per se Mordwerkzeuge sind, einzuschränken?

MFG Florian


----------



## zornnig (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Echt übel.
Bin Jahrgang 1953 und spiele selber Half-Life und alle fortsetzungen.
Wenn die Eltern versagen muss der Gesetzgeber eingreifen?
Meine Enkel dürfen auch nicht meine Porno Sammlung sichten.


----------



## machbetmachallabett (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				CyclopGraz am 03.01.2007 18:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn WIR (Ich bin zwar Österreicher, fühle mich aber auch beleidigt), die Intelligenten, friedliebenden Computerspieler, ausreißer aus der Statistik sind, dann müßte in Deutschland (Immerhin über 80 Millionen Einwohner) weitaus öfter von Angehörigen dieser Klientel amokgelaufen, gemordet, geraubt und geschlägert werden.
> 
> Interessanterweise werden aber fast alle Amokläufe von frustrierten Familienvätern veranstaltet, die Morde sind sowieso relativ selten und resultieren normalerweise in Eifersucht, Zorn oder Habgier; und zwar von Personen, die wohl noch nie eines der inkriminierten Spiele spielten.
> 
> ...


Der private Waffenbesitz ist ja schon stark eingeschränkt. Ich finde man könnte Waffen ruhig komplett verbieten. Ausnahmen für Polizisten oder Berufsjäger sollten natürlich gemacht werden. Aber ich weiß nicht warum theoretisch jeder einen Waffenschein machen kann und sich Waffen kaufen kann. Wofür braucht man die? Für Schützenvereine? Ich denke man könnte auf Schützenvereine verzichten oder zumindest keine menschentötenden Waffen dort nutzen. Luftgewehre müssten doch eigentlich ausreichen. 

Falls jetzt irgendein Punkt falsch oder überflüssig ist, verbessert mich bitte.


----------



## Nightbird (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Am frustrierendsten ist die Tatsache, daß ich den Jungs von ARD und ZDF vierteljährlich €70,- überweisen muß, damit die öffentlich rechtlich und objektive Programme machen :/

Nach diesem System find ich noch 50 weitere Schuldige und kann das mit Studien belegen, insbesondere Politiker die mit einer absolut absurden und zukunftszerstörenden Politik nahezu jedem Jugendlichen die Hoffnung rauben


----------



## FossilZ (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Gnar! Gott, lass Hirn vom Himmel fallen!   
einmal zu dem ZDF-Menschen und zweitens zu dem Ersteller der 400 Seiten PDF!



			
				PDF-File schrieb:
			
		

> Darüber hinaus wurden eine Vielzahl von Computerspielen, darunter überwiegend sogenannte *Egoshooter* aufgefunden. Als Auswahl sind insofern zu nennen: [...]Gothic[...]


Das wäre mir neu


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Das ist so ein Unsinn, da hätte man auch gleich schreiben können, dass man Milch in seinem Kühlschrank gefunden hat - also verbietet Milch


----------



## eX2tremiousU (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Phade am 03.01.2007 18:02 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 03.01.2007 17:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




... mal sehen, wie lange es dauert...   [/quote]dauert? bis was wie dauert? dauert bis die schlipsträger vom vfernsehen kommen um mich zu bashen? 

solln die ruhig kommen! ich bin im ghetto aufgewachsen, da mußte ihc schon fiel schlimmere sachen überstehen! meine kollegen mario und luigi sind auf meiner seite, die chicka vom mario, peach (geiles gestell übrigens, hat 2 dicke pilze in der bluse) hat auch conntacte und konnections zu anderen schlägers. zusammen hauen wir denen mit tetrisblöcken und brechstangen die köpfe grün lila und blau. kein scheiß, ich schwör dir! haben wir erst letztzens mit so einem idioten aus der stadt ghemacht. feiner schnösel, kam her und machte peach an,  voll einen auf dicke hose gemacht das frankfurter wienerwürstchen! am ende haben wir dem zu dritt eine lecktion gegeben, wie in gta dem spiel. immer fest mit pflasterstein auf seinen kopf gebasht, der typ sieht jetzt aus wie eine stacheliuge kröte! der mopp hieß bowser oder so, ich wette seine mudder erkennt den nicht mehr, so fest haben wir es dem gegeben! 

ich habe keine angst, sollen die doch kommen, wir sind bereit denen zu zeigen, wo yoshi den kleinen mario hängen hatt!

respekt vor ex!

btw: yo shadow-man, milch macht nicht agggressiv, die macht nru korrekt und krass. milch mit whiskey. ich wette das mögen die typen vom verfnsehen auch nicht!!      
übel bin ich grad aggro, die letzten 20 minuten counter strike hatten es in sich, immerhin 15 schulmädchen und 4 cops umgeniet0rt.


----------



## Kandinata (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 03.01.2007 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> [viel text, entstanden aus viel langeweile



jetzt machst du deinem avatar aber alle ehre


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 03.01.2007 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Phade am 03.01.2007 18:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dauert? bis was wie dauert? dauert bis die schlipsträger vom vfernsehen kommen um mich zu bashen? 

solln die ruhig kommen! ich bin im ghetto aufgewachsen, da mußte ihc schon fiel schlimmere sachen überstehen! meine kollegen mario und luigi sind auf meiner seite, die chicka vom mario, peach (geiles gestell übrigens, hat 2 dicke pilze in der bluse) hat auch conntacte und konnections zu anderen schlägers. zusammen hauen wir denen mit tetrisblöcken und brechstangen die köpfe grün lila und blau. kein scheiß, ich schwör dir! haben wir erst letztzens mit so einem idioten aus der stadt ghemacht. feiner schnösel, kam her und machte peach an,  voll einen auf dicke hose gemacht das frankfurter wienerwürstchen! am ende haben wir dem zu dritt eine lecktion gegeben, wie in gta dem spiel. immer fest mit pflasterstein auf seinen kopf gebasht, der typ sieht jetzt aus wie eine stacheliuge kröte! der mopp hieß bowser oder so, ich wette seine mudder erkennt den nicht mehr, so fest haben wir es dem gegeben! 

ich habe keine angst, sollen die doch kommen, wir sind bereit denen zu zeigen, wo yoshi den kleinen mario hängen hatt!

respekt vor ex!

btw: yo shadow-man, milch macht nicht agggressiv, die macht nru korrekt und krass. milch mit whiskey. ich wette das mögen die typen vom verfnsehen auch nicht!!      
übel bin ich grad aggro, die letzten 20 minuten counter strike hatten es in sich, immerhin 15 schulmädchen und 4 cops umgeniet0rt. [/quote]

biste voll krass gangst0r du, ey alta doarf ihc mitmach0rn?

*Mausanschluss an Ak47 such, neuestes Munitionsupdate lad und Onlinefähigkeit überprüf*

so isch sein bereit, alda


----------



## Dumbi (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 03.01.2007 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Phade am 03.01.2007 18:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dauert? bis was wie dauert? dauert bis die schlipsträger vom vfernsehen kommen um mich zu bashen? 

solln die ruhig kommen! ich bin im ghetto aufgewachsen, da mußte ihc schon fiel schlimmere sachen überstehen! meine kollegen mario und luigi sind auf meiner seite, die chicka vom mario, peach (geiles gestell übrigens, hat 2 dicke pilze in der bluse) hat auch conntacte und konnections zu anderen schlägers. zusammen hauen wir denen mit tetrisblöcken und brechstangen die köpfe grün lila und blau. kein scheiß, ich schwör dir! haben wir erst letztzens mit so einem idioten aus der stadt ghemacht. feiner schnösel, kam her und machte peach an,  voll einen auf dicke hose gemacht das frankfurter wienerwürstchen! am ende haben wir dem zu dritt eine lecktion gegeben, wie in gta dem spiel. immer fest mit pflasterstein auf seinen kopf gebasht, der typ sieht jetzt aus wie eine stacheliuge kröte! der mopp hieß bowser oder so, ich wette seine mudder erkennt den nicht mehr, so fest haben wir es dem gegeben! 

ich habe keine angst, sollen die doch kommen, wir sind bereit denen zu zeigen, wo yoshi den kleinen mario hängen hatt!

respekt vor ex!

btw: yo shadow-man, milch macht nicht agggressiv, die macht nru korrekt und krass. milch mit whiskey. ich wette das mögen die typen vom verfnsehen auch nicht!!      
übel bin ich grad aggro, die letzten 20 minuten counter strike hatten es in sich, immerhin 15 schulmädchen und 4 cops umgeniet0rt. [/quote]

 
eXi-Hasi!


----------



## mimiMaster (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Wie schon in den Kommentaren zur Sendung damals meine ich immer noch, dass wir selbstverständlich Spiele wie "Der Pate", wo man Unschuldige auf wirklich perverse Art exekutieren kann, nicht brauchen - auch wenn das Töten lediglich eine Option darstellt und dem Spielziel nicht förderlich ist.
Trotzdem ist es natürlich absolut hanebüchen, "Killerspielen" die Schuld an der Gewaltbereitschaft von Jugendlichen zu geben.

Genauso könnte man sagen:
Weil seit 1996 konstant mehr als 50% (2003: 55,3 der ermittelten Täter ausländischer Herkunft sind, würde man alle Probleme beseitigen indem man einfach alle Ausländer rausschmeißt.
Ist nicht meine Meinung, nur ein Beispiel wie einfach man es sich machen kann.



> Gewalttätige Computerspiele machen brutal und dumm, und zwar um so mehr, um so jünger der Spieler ist, um so gewalttätiger die Spiele sind, um so länger die Spielzeit pro Tag ist.


Also ...

... dass "Killerspiele" brutal und dumm machen ist ja schonmal an Lächerlichkeit kaum zu überbieten, denn wenn dem Tatsächlich so wäre, dann hätten wir hier wohl eine Million Irre rumlaufen.

... dass diese Spiele die Entwicklung von Minderjährigen nicht gerade fördern dürfte wohl auch jedem klar sein, vor allem weil besonders junge Kinder noch keine Notwendigkeit sehen, z.B. von sich aus etwas für die Schule zu tun. Aber diese Spiele haben ja auch nicht umsonst das blaue oder das rote USK-Siegel.

... dass mit zunehmender Brutalität eines Spiels die Intelligenz des Spielers sinkt, dass würde ich gerne irgendwo bewiesen haben, und zwar nicht mit einem Link auf eine 400 Seiten-Studie, sondern mit einem Auszug der diesen Zusammenhang klipp und klar erörtert.

... dass man nicht schlauer davon wird wenn man den ganzen Tag vor Doom 3 hockt ist wohl glaube ich auch jedem klar, obwohl ich stark bezweifle dass es einen Unterschied macht, ob man den ganzen Tag vor "Doom 3" oder vor "Spongebob Schwammkopf - Die Kreatur aus der krossen Krabbe" hockt.


----------



## machbetmachallabett (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				mimiMaster am 03.01.2007 18:55 schrieb:
			
		

> ... dass man nicht schlauer davon wird wenn man den ganzen Tag vor Doom 3 hockt ist wohl glaube ich auch jedem klar, obwohl ich stark bezweifle dass es einen Unterschied macht, ob man den ganzen Tag vor "Doom 3" oder vor "Spongebob Schwammkopf - Die Kreatur aus der krossen Krabbe" hockt.


Scheiße, ich hock vor beidem.   
@Shadow_man: Der Witz ist langsam recht alt.


----------



## KoenigvonLorion (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Hab so eine Mail auch schon vor geraumer Zeit bekommen und den Mund nicht mehr zu bekommen. Nachdem ich dann gute 10 Minuten überlegt hatte ob ich was zurück schreibe habe ich es gelassen weil:

1. Dieser "Journalist" Bild-Niveau ähnlich sowieso nur alle Tatsachen verdrehen und man solchen Leuten nicht sachlich diskutieren kann
2.  Weil ich mich über das Thema schon viel zu lange aufrege und ein Austausch mit solchen Leuten meine Nerven nur noch mehr gereizt hätte.


----------



## _LC_Matrix (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				anjuna80 am 03.01.2007 17:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, und mal eben auf ein 400-Seiten-Gutachten von Erfurt zu verweisen und viel Spass bei der Lektüre zu wünschen.... so kann mans sich auch einfach machen



Tolles Gutachten. Wenn man nur den Teil lesen will, in dem es aussieht als ob Computerspiele schuld sind kann man das machen. Man kann auch alles lesen und erkennen, dass sein soziales Umfeld und die Vernachlässigung einer Erziehung durch Eltern und Schule Hauptursache seines Verhaltens waren. 
Würde mich mal interessieren ob die Redakteure das ganze Gutachten gelesen haben. Ich denke nämlich nicht. Die werden nach Quake, Computer und Spiel gesucht und diese Passagen gelesen haben. 

Was man sehr schön erkennen kann: Egal wie detailliert ein Amokläufer einen Abschiedsbrief oder seine Gedanken verfasst - die Medien finden immer wieder einen Weg entweder zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen oder diese einfach zu ignorieren.


----------



## Sukultan (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Das ist alles einfach nur Boulevard-Journalismus. Reißerisch und oberflächlich lediglich auf Quotensteigerung ausgerichtet.

Wir haben in Deutschland ein sehr gut funktionierendes Jugendschutzgesetz mit dem dieser hohen Qualität entsprechenden professionellen Prüfungsgremien.


----------



## Sumpfling (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

*Ihr seid so welche Spacken. Dümmer gehts nicht" "Ihr seid doch alles spasten ihr hundesöhne. Fickt euch." *

Hehe ich glaub das ist wirklich das Beste was man denen mailen kann, wenn man ihnen mit cleveren Argumenten kommt sieht man ja was dabei rumkommt. Aber Kontraste ist nicht nur bei der Berichterstattung über Computerspiele ein Magazin das in die Tonne getreten gehört, die haben sich auch schon ganz andere Sachen geleistet.


----------



## Abbadon (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

allein Gothic als Egoshooter aufzuzählen...einfach nur zum kotzen! Ich glaub wir brauchen ein neues Zeitalter der Aufklärung! Das beweist doch die Tatsache das bei einem Verbot nicht nur die Egoshooter dran glauben müssen, sondern jegliche andere Art von Spielen, sei es Action-RPGs oder Hack&Slay wie Diablo2 oder Gothic! Dann kommt irgendwann noch der Rest an Spielen dran wie C&C3, Medival2: TotalWar, alles spiele in denen Gewalt vorkommt! Ich sehs kommen...keine Egoshooter in Deutschland mehr....in Rollenspielen und H&S werden nurnoch rosa Plüschteddys oder lustige Wasweisich gejagt, sterbeanimationen gibt es keine mehr, alle monster die tot umfallen gehen in einen bunten regenbogen auf....! Ich kann nix mehr dazu sagen, weil das mal wieder beweist das unser so demokratischer Staat doch nicht sooo demokratisch ist wie es äußerlich erscheint, bestätigt wird das ganze durch solche E-Mails!


----------



## DJ-Hazard (3. Januar 2007)

*immer auf die kleinen*

Also wenn alle Zocker so Gewalttätig währen könnte man ja auf keine Lan-Party gehen da man ja nicht mehr Lebend Nachause kommen würde laut den ganzen Experten da ja alle so böse und gemein sind. 

Also ich war bis jetzt auf vielen Lan-Party´s und die waren immer Friedlich bis auf das Virtuelle Ballern versteht sich.

Würden die sich mal lieber mehr für Obdachlose soeinsetzen oder für andere Porbleme was unsere Jugend hat (Ausbildungsplätze)dann währen wir besser dran.

Polizeizeugnis kann ich zuschicken, das ist so blank wie "about-blank".Obwohl ich schon mehr als 10 Jahre Ego-shooter Zocke habe ich mir nix zuschulden lassen kommen. 

Manche leute sind einfach Krank und da spielt es keine Rolle was sie auf dem Computer spielen oder was nicht.So eine tat wie in emsdetten oder erfurt macht man ja nicht aus spaß die müssen sich ja was dabei gedacht haben.So komisch es sich auch Anhören mag. Aber da steckt mehr dahinter als irgend ein Ego-Shooter.
Nur leider werden wir nie erfahren welche gedanken sie hatten. 

Also in diesem sinne 
Gruß
DJ-Hazard


----------



## Guallamalla (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Manchmal frage ich, was das für Journalisten sind, die sowas schreiben!

Ich meine, die glauben die "beep" die sie schreiben doch nicht etwa selbst ?!?!

Fehlt nur noch, dass sie den Begriff Passiv-Killerspieler erfinden. Alle im Umfeld eines Spielers sind auch gefährdet und haben die phösen Jungs zu meiden!   

Was meint denn die "Piraten-Partei" dazu?

Edit: Ein Auszug aus dem Strafregister? Nee, lieber nicht, ich habe in der Grundschule mal ein Stück Kreide und zwei Büroklammern mitgehen lassen!


----------



## KONNAITN (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Abbadon am 03.01.2007 19:22 schrieb:
			
		

> bei einem Verbot nicht nur die Egoshooter dran glauben müssen, sondern jegliche andere Art von Spielen, sei es Action-RPGs oder Hack&Slay wie Diablo2 oder Gothic! Dann kommt irgendwann noch der Rest an Spielen dran wie C&C3, Medival2: TotalWar, alles spiele in denen Gewalt vorkommt!
> ...in Rollenspielen und H&S werden nurnoch rosa Plüschteddys oder lustige Wasweisich gejagt, sterbeanimationen gibt es keine mehr, alle monster die tot umfallen gehen in einen bunten regenbogen auf....!


Ziemlich genau so sieht übrigens das Zocker-Leben meines 11 Jährigen Neffen aus. Sobald nämlich meine überängstliche Schwester mitbekommt, dass auf seinem Monitor gekämpft wird- und damit meine ich keine Shooter sondern Spiele wie Empire Earth, ist Schluss. Wenn's nach ihr ginge- und ich fürchte das tut es- muss der arme Kerl mindestens bis 15 Moorhuhn Kart spielen.
Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn sie auch schon die eine oder andere dieser Killerspiel-Reportagen gesehen hätte.


----------



## Eniman (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Unerhört! ARD Kontraste bringt Argumente, die von der Bildzeitung propagiert wurden...


----------



## Coolisse (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Ich finde das auch sch****.    Bei einem Verbot, wo fast alle Spiele einbegriffen sind, wo man auch nur im geringsten Tod findet, schadet der Staat sich doch nur selbst, denn es würde weniger Hardware gekauft werden, weniger Software (Games) und Zubehör, weil es nur noch z.B. Rennspiele gibt und damit würde dies der Wirtschaft zu Lasten fallen.  

Totaler Mist


----------



## echohead (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				anjuna80 am 03.01.2007 17:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, und mal eben auf ein 400-Seiten-Gutachten von Erfurt zu verweisen und viel Spass bei der Lektüre zu wünschen.... so kann mans sich auch einfach machen



naja darum geht es ja nicht all diese leute die diese gutachten schreiben und solche berichte veröfflichen, die diese einfach erklärung für amokläufe propagieren verdienen gerade sehr viel geld. leider nimmt das beängstigte formen an wie medien sich für gesellschaftliche probleme einen buhmann raus suchen vor 30 jahren langhaarige bombenleger (ich könnte jetzt noch mal 30 jahre zurück gehen das mach ich aber aus respekt nicht vor den millionen toten, kommt aber aufs gleiche raus, da wurden auch alle gesellschaftlichen probleme   einer gruppe zu geordnet)  heute killerspiele, wenn ich einen egoshooter, spiel soll ich nach reaktionären politiker in den knast ? warum greifen diese sogenannten medien komponenten journalisten denn nichtmal schiessvereine auf aus deren mitte immer diese leute kam die amok gelaufen sind ? also aus cs hatten die bestimmt nicht die knarren und sorry mein linker arm ist gerade gebrochen


----------



## mothersfinest (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

oh mann und ich bezahl dieses tv programm auch noch.ausserdem bezahle ich mit meinen gebühren die gehälter aller angestellten des ör fernsehen.dann muss ich mich auch noch beleidigen lassen...man sollte den verfasser dieser mail verklagen...besser die ganze redaktion!


----------



## markenprodukt (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Solche dummen Argumentationen machen mich wütender als ich ich jemals auch nur annäherungsweise beim Spielen eines Ego-Shooters war    (*messer wetz*)

Wann kommt endlich mal ein Counter-Strike spielender Nachwuchspolitiker/Tv-Moderator der sich auch auskennt wovon er redet....


----------



## DawnHellscream (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 03.01.2007 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Phade am 03.01.2007 17:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also ich weiß nicht ...manche hier scheinen aber auch mit naivität und dreistigkeit geschlagen zu sein.
Ich kenn auch nich twenige, die Pc Spiele spielen (vorallem egoshooter und sachen wie Hitman), die öfters mal cholerischeanfälle bekommen.
Ich möchte hier keienswegs solchen Spielen unterstellen es zu fördern. Aber zum einen gefällt mir nicht, dass es in vielen Zeitschriften udn TV Sendungen heißt, dass sie defenitiv schuld sind und dass sich hier spieler empören udn alles weit von sich werfe. Immerhin könnt ihr genausowenig wissen, wie es bei manchen im kopf tickt und ob ihn solche spiele wenig kalt lassen.
Dass sich manche hier empören ist schön udn gut aber es von vornherein auszuschließen ist meiner meinung nach naivität.

Der Vergleich mit lungenkrebs hinkt natürlich stark aber es ist durchaus legitim zu behaupten, dass es in manchen Fällen vorkommen kann, dass bei Spielen mit "starken anteil an mord udn toschlag" zu einernegativen Folge beim speiler kommt.

Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass jeder das einfach so abtut und ohne weiteres ein frommes leben hält 
Immerhin besteht ja doch die chance, dass man irgendwo den tod ernüchternder sieht, wenn man virtuell immer mehr realitätsnahe Personen umbringt.  (Mal vom Frust faktor abgesehen, der eventuel bei manchen schon manchen ausraster vorm pc zur fogle hat  )

Ich möchte hier keineswegs irgendwas verniedlichen ....doch sollten manche hier nich tebenso stark auf ihren Standpunkt hocken, dass spiele vollkommen keine negative eigenschaften auf den Spieler haben können

Euer Dawn, begeisterter BF2 und FEAR combat Zocker


----------



## Eniman (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				markenprodukt am 03.01.2007 20:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Wann kommt endlich mal ein Counter-Strike spielender Nachwuchspolitiker/Tv-Moderator der sich auch auskennt wovon er redet....


Da wird keiner kommen, denn sonst würden ihn alle Verfechter eines Verbots für einen potentiellen Amokläufer halten und schon war's das mit der politischen Karriere.  
Image ist heutzutage (fast) alles. Warum ist Stoiber eigentlich noch im Amt?


----------



## Eddyerwin (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Es sind doch immer die selben "Magazine" die auffallen. Ich kann mich an eine Sache 2004 erinnern. Es war damals auch "Kontraste" involviert. Damals wie heute SAUSCHLECHT recherchiert. 
Diese E-Mail ist aber wirklich ein OBERHAMMER in Sachen Schwachsinn! Wie setzen die Öffentlich-Rechtlichen Fersehanstalten unser Geld ein? In dieser E-Mail werden Apfel mit Birnen verglichen! Das nenne ich mal eine journalistische Meisterleistung.
Leider muß aber auch festgestellt werden, daß es doch auch immer wieder Meschen gib, die unter die Gürtellienie gehen und dadurch ganz viel Wasser auf deren Mühle geben. Da muß mit mehr Besonnenheit gearbeitet werden. Natürlich suchen diesich genausowas als Antwort raus.


----------



## DawnHellscream (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Eddyerwin am 03.01.2007 20:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Leider muß aber auch festgestellt werden, daß es doch auch immer wieder Meschen gib, die unter die Gürtellienie gehen und dadurch ganz viel Wasser auf deren Mühle geben. Da muß mit mehr Besonnenheit gearbeitet werden. Natürlich suchen diesich genausowas als Antwort raus.




Deswegen waren die Zitate wahrscheinlich keine ausnahmen. Ich erinnere mich nur an die Reaktionen mancher User hier, als die ertsen Meldungen in dieser Richtung herrauskamen.
Da wurde genauso abfällig über Reporter (und manchmal sogar bildhaft wie in den zitaten) geredet, ie es eben so oben genannt wird.

Ich wette, dass mehr als nur 5 CS Spieler sich sehr ungestüm und agressiv über ein etwages verbot geäußert haben


euer, heut erstaunlich vorbildhafter, Dawn ^^


----------



## NLR (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Trotz allem besteht (mal wieder) berechtigter Grund zur Kritik, was die journmalistische Leistung angeht.
Es ist und bleibt schlecht recherchiert, übertrieben und aufgebauscht.
Man merkt es auch in dieser Antwort ganz eindeutig. Es werden wieder Zusammenhänge konstruiert und blind übernommen (Gothic ist ein Egoshooter? Aha, hab ich noch nicht bemerkt.), statt gewissenhaft zu recherchieren. 
Nichtmal die nochmals zitierten Studien wurden richtig wiedergegeben, was den Verdacht der schlechten Recherche doch nur bestätigt. 
Aber statt auf berechtigte Kritik auch nur ansatzweise einzugehen, einfach nur zurückgekotzt. 
Sehr vorbildlich. Orientieren wir uns bitte alle von nun an am untersten Niveau. 

Es ist vollkommen egal, wieviele Spieler sich abfällig und unter der Gürtellinie geäußert haben. Solange nur ein einziger sachliche Kritik geäußert hat, dann hat er auch eine vernünftige Antwort verdient. 
Wenn Kontraste es nicht einmal hinbekommt, die Chaotenmails zu ignorieren und aus einer (von ihnen doch immer propagierten) überlegenen Position sachlich zu antworten, dann sollen sie sich bitte nicht als Moralapostel aufspielen. 

Zudem gibt es verhältnismäßig aktuelle Studien (eine z.B. der FU-Berlin http://www.fu-berlin.de/presse/wissenschaft/2006/pdw_06_017.html), die den Zusammenhang zwischen Gewalt und Computerspielen bei gerade den Kindern untersucht hat, die alle so beharrlich schützen wollen. 

Merkwürdig, dass sie nicht erwähnt wurden. Passte wohl so gar nicht in die so einfach gestrickte Kontraste-Welt. 
Es ist doch sehr deutlich zu spüren, dass eine ehrliche Diskussion gar nicht gewollt ist, sonst würde man sich auch mal ernsthaft mit den Gegenargumenten befassen.


----------



## maxim5of5 (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Hier kann man das Elend aus der Sendung nochmal komplett nachlesen :http://www.rbb-online.de/_/kontraste/beitrag_jsp/key=rbb_beitrag_5083247.html 

Da gibt es ein paar mutige Aussagen z.b. :

Karl-Heinz Gasser, Innenminister Thüringen 
„Der Täter hatte sich trainiert an solchen Gewaltvideos, die außerordentlich gefährlich sind aufgrund des Gewöhnungseffektes und wenn die entspreche Konstellation noch dazukommt, dass man Gewalt ausüben will, kann man sich darauf einstellen, man kann es trainieren.“

Klar wer Gewalt aüsüben will tut dies auch, man kann aber auch im Schützenverein oder beim Kampfsport trainieren !!!
Und das ist bei weitem effektiver als mit Shootern.

Prof. Manfred Spitzer, Psychiater und Gehirnforscher 
„Wenn man einfach Leute vor ein Computerspiel setzt und hinterher guckt, wie gehen die entweder mit Sachen oder miteinander um - man kann das ja filmen - und dann findet man, dass die, die gewalttätige Computerspiele gespielt haben, dass die hinterher gewalttätiger sind, und zwar in ihrem Verhalten, das kann man messen.“

Auf den ganzen LAN Partys auf denen ich inzwischen war konnte ich noch NIE feststellen das jemand in seinem Verhalten aggressiver geworden ist, es
gab IMMER eine absolute FRIEDLICHE Atmosphäre. 

Prof. Christian Pfeiffer, Kriminologisches Forschungsinstitut Niedersachsen 
„Am Ende haben wir uns auf Mittelschichtsjugendliche konzentriert, deren Eltern ein höheres Bildungsniveau haben, die sehr liebevoll mit ihren Kindern umgehen und sie überhaupt nicht schlagen. Und wir haben nur deutsche Jungen genommen, also von daher alle Faktoren konstant gehalten, die bedeutsam sind. Und dann zeigen sich riesige Leistungsunterschiede zwischen denen, die regelmäßig brutalste Computerspiele spielen und anderen, die das nie tun.“

Prof. Manfred Spitzer, Psychiater und Gehirnforscher 
„Das, was am Vormittag gelernt wird, das muss am Nachmittag verfestigt werden, und solche Prozesse im Gehirn - man nennt sie Konsolidierung - die kennt man biochemisch sehr gut. Und man weiß auch aus Experimenten, dass emotionale Prozesse sie stören können. Wenn sie also am Vormittag etwas gelernt haben, kann es sein, dass sie am Nachmittag im Ballerspiel dafür sorgen, dass das Gelernte nicht verfestigt wird und dann ist es genauso, als hätten sie es nie gelernt.

Ich glaub die Leistungsunterschiede kommen daher das diejenigen nach der Schule einfach Zuviel Zeit am PC hängt (Zocken, Internet, Chatten, usw) anstatt für die Schule (auch am PC) zu lernen. Aber da sind meiner meinung nach die Eltern gefragt ihren Kindern Beine zu machen wenn diese aus welchen Gründen auch immer die Schule vernachlässigen.


----------



## Eddyerwin (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Man müste sich nicht nur einer kostruktiven Diskussion stellen sondern es muß dann auch über andere Aspekte diskutiert werden. Ich kann mich an einen Artikel in "Readers Diggest" erinnern. In diesem ging es um einen Jungen, der den "Markenzwang" nicht mitmachen wollte. Der Klassenlehrer schickte ihn zum Vertrauenslehrer. Und am Ende geschah nichts! Der Junge war übrigens sehr stabil und hat die Schule gewechselt. Liegen dort nicht die wahren Ursachen?


----------



## STF (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Shadow_Man am 03.01.2007 18:43 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 03.01.2007 18:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



biste voll krass gangst0r du, ey alta doarf ihc mitmach0rn?

*Mausanschluss an Ak47 such, neuestes Munitionsupdate lad und Onlinefähigkeit überprüf*

so isch sein bereit, alda [/quote]


Is ja hamma.
Ikk fall gleich um.

ROFL!   


Zum Thema:

Was soll man da noch sagen?
Ohne Worte...
Zeugt für mich nicht von Intelligenz.
Aber Fernsehen & Intelligenz waren/sind selten gute Partner.   

Klar dass da auch immer solche "Kunden" hinschreiben die sich nicht richtig artikulieren können. Aber so etwas gibts überall im Internetchz (würde Paul Panzer sagen), TV,  Zeitung, überall wo man seine freie Meinung äussern kann. Bestes Beispiel: Kommentare bei YouTube   
Sowas dann noch zu pauschalisieren finde ich schlimm & einfach dumm.

Aber was will man machen? Am besten einfach gemütlich ignorieren.


----------



## oceano (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



> All die empörten Spieler von Killerspielen, die sich selbst in Ihren E-mails Friedlichkeit und Intelligenz attestierten (und so meinten, den Beitrag ad absurdum geführt zu haben), dürfen sich also als den statistischen Ausreißer betrachten.




Jetzt mal ganz im Ernst: Das glaubt der doch nicht wirklich, was der da schreibt!   

Was ist denn mit den ganzen Leuten, die hier und in anderen Threads oder anderen Foren schreiben? Sind wir alle "statistische Ausreisser"???  Wo sind denn dann bitte die ganzen Leute, die der Statistik angeblich entsprechen sollen? 
Ausserdem, in jeder Disco oder andere Orte wo sich Jugendliche zwecks Freizeitgestaltung zusammenrotten gibt es mehr Stress und Schlägerei als auf einer LAN. Schon komisch, oder? Ausgerechnet bei einer LAN wo doch angeblich soviel geballte Gewalt und potenzielle Amokläufer zusammenkommen gibt es nie Ärger. Bitte um Erklärung Herr Steffen M.!




> Exemplarisches Zitat: "Ihr seid so welche Spacken. Dümmer gehts nicht" "Ihr seid doch alles spasten ihr hundesöhne. Fickt euch." (Fehler aus dem Original übernommen)



Ich denk mal jeder weiss, dass es durchaus auch sachlichere Kritik und vernünftigere e-mails gab. Die Tatsache, dass der Herr Steffen M.  aber ausgerechnet nur dieses Zitat wiedergibt lässt doch sehr tief blicken.
Wer schon in so einer Antwort-Mail nur die eine Seite der Medaille zeigt, und zwar die die nur der eigenen Meinung dienlich ist, der wird auch in dem Bericht und ansonsten so einiges unter den Tisch fallen lassen. Somit kann  man sich dann genau das Bild des Spielers hinbiegen wie man es zu propagieren wünscht. 
Von anständigem Journalismus erwarte ich eigentlich, dass ALLE Facetten genannt werden, und nicht nur die, die einem selbst am besten gefallen oder am sensationsträchtigsten sind.  
Ist man dazu nicht in der Lage, sollte man sich entweder bei der BILD-Zeitung bewerben, oder ganz den Beruf wechseln. 

Ich frage mich, ob sich diese Leute überhaupt darüber bewusst sind, dass sie mit ihrer einseitigen und hetzerischen Berichterstattung gegen eine ganze Gruppe von unbescholtenen Bürgern genau der Mittel bedienen, der sich schon ganz andere schuldig gemacht haben - Julius Streicher lässt grüssen.........


----------



## SteveatMC (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Mh, der Thread hat 58 



Spoiler



jetzt 59 


 Antworten. Entweder schicken alle 58 Personen an Kontraste die Mail vom Leser mit ihrer Antwort/ihren Antworten aus dem Thread zurück oder wir schicken denen einen Link zu diesem Thread (ist vielleicht einfacher, aber weniger wirkungsvoll).

Gut, vorher sollten wir die Postings von eX und Shadow rausnehmen  dann wirkts intellektueller, weil ich denke, dass Kontraste-Redakteure weder Peach mit den zwei dicken Pilzen, noch Bowser kennen. Bei Mario und Luigi denken sie vielleicht an Pizzaboten und nicht an Klempner   

Zum Thema selbst ist glaube ich schon alles gesagt


----------



## oceano (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				DawnHellscream am 03.01.2007 20:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 03.01.2007 17:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Klar können wir auch nicht in die Köpfe aller anderen Spieler sehen, aber wir können in unsere eigene Köpfe schauen und in grossen Teilen auch die Gefühlswelt guter Freunde abschätzen. Und da sehen halt die meisten weit und breit keinen potenziellen Amokläufer oder sonstigen Gewaltverbrecher. 

Und bei den Leuten, die eindeutig zuviel am PC sitzen und dabei die Schule vernachlässigen gibt es auch ein anderes Problem als die Spiele an sich. Glaubst du etwa die würden sofort zu absoluten Musterschülern mutieren sobald man ihnen nur die bösen Spiele wegnimmt? Das nenn ich mal naiv...   
Dann machen die halt irgendwas anderes. Es geht darum, dass Eltern einfach darauf achten müssen, dass ihre Kinder alle Dinge in richtigen Maßen tun. Soviel Zeit am Tag für die Schule, soviel Zeit für das Helfen im Haushalt, soviel Zeit für die eigene Freizeitgestaltung etc. 
Das Spielen an sich ist doch gar nicht das Problem, höchstens das zuviel Spielen - aber dieses Problem kann man wohl kaum an die Spiele selbst adressieren, sondern eben an die Eltern. Nur leider ist das nicht ganz so populär, wenn man das als Politiker oder Journalist sagen würde.


----------



## DoktorX (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				maxim5of5 am 03.01.2007 20:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Prof. Manfred Spitzer, Psychiater und Gehirnforscher
> *„Das, was am Vormittag gelernt wird, das muss am Nachmittag verfestigt werden,* und solche Prozesse im Gehirn - man nennt sie Konsolidierung - die kennt man biochemisch sehr gut. Und man weiß auch aus Experimenten, dass emotionale Prozesse sie stören können. Wenn sie also am Vormittag etwas gelernt haben, kann es sein, dass sie am Nachmittag im Ballerspiel dafür sorgen, dass das Gelernte nicht verfestigt wird und dann ist es genauso, als hätten sie es nie gelernt.



Dann geht doch wie wir Schweizer nahmittags auch noch zur Schule  

Btw es heisst Kopf-Gehirn-Prozesse


----------



## GottesBastard (3. Januar 2007)

*"Unter die Gürtellinie gehen"*

Schwachköpfe wie der Verfasser dieser Mail haben nun mal einen Tritt in die Eier verdient. Menschen die derart populistischen Unsinn verbreiten und es einfach nicht begreifen wollen, müssen endlose Demütigungen erfahren. Und zwar bis diese mittelalterlichen Minnesänger der Idiotie schließlich nicht mehr anders können, als in Max Payne Slow Motion durch die Klapse zu hüpfen.


----------



## HonestIago (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: "Unter die Gürtellinie gehen"*

Es gibt doch wahrscheinlich kaum Menschen, die den Kopf zum Denken benutzen, die behaupten werden, dass solche gewaltbeinhaltenden Spiele Aggressionen verstärken KÖNNEN.
Allerdings KÖNNEN ebenso Drogen (aus gesellschaftspolitischer Sicht führe ich Alkohol gesondert auf, was schon auf die Stellung dieser Droge in unserer Gesellschaft verdeutlichen sollte) und Alkohol, gewaltbeinhaltende Filme oder Musik ähnliche Effekte haben.
Doch bisher versucht man kontinuierlich, diese Spiele mit einem generellen Verbot zu belegen, nicht nur für Jugendliche, sondern auch für Erwachsene.
Und genau an diesem Punkt wird seitens der Befürworter ein Punkt überschritten, der klare Zensur darstellt - und genau gegen die gilt es zu kämpfen! Und zwar kämpfen mit den Mitteln, mit denen die "Killerspiel-Gegner" eben nicht argumentieren können - mit Intelligenz.
Studien finden sich immer wieder, die den einen oder anderen Punkt beweisen, in der Regel fallen sie so aus, wie es der Studieninitiator geplant hat - um seinen Standpunkt zu untermauern.

Wenn die "Killerspiel-Gegner" der Meinung sind, diese Spiele gehören verboten, dann muss man auch konsequenterweise ALLE anderen, möglichen Quellen mit diesem Verbot belegen. Ob jedoch die Bierbrauereien, die Filmindustrie und sonstige Institutionen so weit gehen könnten, sei von dieser Seite aus stark angezweifelt.

TV-Magazine wie Monitor, die sich früher mit seriösem Journalismus einen Namen machten, haben sich inzwischen zu einer bebilderten BILD-Zeitung entwickelt. Und aus diesem Grund ist der Vorwurf der Gelderverschwendung durchaus gerechtfertigt (denn die öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender leben durch die zu Unrecht einkassierte GEZ-Gebühr).


Mit keinem Verbot wird man jedoch den grundlegenden Fehler in der Gesellschaft beheben können - wenn Eltern ihre Kinder nicht erziehen können, nutzt kein einziges Gesetz etwas. Doch dies den Eltern vorzuhalten, wird sich in einem Land, in dem die Wahrheit mit Geld aufgewogen werden kann (bitte mal eben die Situation Mannesmann/vodafone bedenken), nicht durchsetzen lassen - und diese These gilt nicht nur für Deutschland, sondern für (fast) jedes Land.


----------



## Acaltair (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: "Unter die Gürtellinie gehen"*

"Das gilt natürlich insbesondere für jene, die *ohne valide Argumente vorzubringen*, uns schlechte Recherche, unseriöse Berichterstattung, geistige Armut, Verschleuderung von Gebühren etc vorwerfen. 

"Gewalttätige Computerspiele machen brutal und dumm, und zwar um so mehr, um so jünger der Spieler ist, um so gewalttätiger die Spiele sind, um so länger die Spielzeit pro Tag ist."

Ich will einen *eindeutigen und stichhaltigen* Beweis, dass das so ist! Es ist schön zu wissen, dass man eure Inkompetenz auch noch bezahlen muss. Es ist wirklich peinlich, was hier gerade passiert ...


----------



## zordiac (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: "Unter die Gürtellinie gehen"*



			
				GottesBastard am 03.01.2007 21:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Schwachköpfe wie der Verfasser dieser Mail haben nun mal einen Tritt in die Eier verdient. Menschen die derart populistischen Unsinn verbreiten und es einfach nicht begreifen wollen, müssen endlose Demütigungen erfahren. Und zwar bis diese mittelalterlichen Minnesänger der Idiotie schließlich nicht mehr anders können, als in Max Payne Slow Motion durch die Klapse zu hüpfen.




sehr konstruktiv. super. er wird nach einigen "Tritten in die Eier" sicherlich Deiner Meinung sein, oder ?

...
Ich mache da meinem Unmut anders Luft:
1.
Ich werde keine Partei mehr unterstützen, die sich in der uns bekannten populistischen Weise an der "Killerspiel"-Diskussion beteiligt.
Das heisst ich werde sie niemals wieder wählen. Egal welche Alternative sich daraus ergibt. 1Mio Computerspieler über 18 in diesem Land sollten doch als Lobby eigentlich reichen. 

2.
Ich habe vor zwei Wochen, kurz nach all den einschlägigen öR Fernsehbeiträgen meine Abmeldung an die GEZ geschickt. Von mir bekommen auch die kein Geld mehr um solche Beiträge zu finanzieren. 

3.
Ich bestelle ich Spiele schon seit Jahren nur noch über z.B: amazon.com im Ausland. Ich gebe kein Geld für kastrierte deutsche Spielversionen aus. Durch mich wird die deutsche Wirtschaft in dieser Sparte gewiss nicht wachsen.

4. 
Ich habe bereits zweimal den Mediamarkt in unserer Stadt polizeilich wegen Verstosses gegen das Jugendschutzgesetz angezeigt, da ich Zeuge wurde wie Spiele an Minderjährige verkauft wurden (Halflife2 Weihnachtsedition incl. CSS an einen elfjährigen, einmal Dark Messiah of Might & Magic an einen 13 Jährigen.) Durch solche Ignoranz seitens der Verkäufer geraten diese Spiele in falsche Hände und so entstehen die aktuellen Probleme.


Wenn wir Spieler alle konsequent sind was das angeht wird sich langfristig das Problem vielleicht lösen. Rumpöbeln hilft nix. Damit legt man den Anti-Spiel-Fuzzies nur eine Steilvorlage, das ist alles.

MfG.


----------



## mimiMaster (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: "Unter die Gürtellinie gehen"*

Habe gerade was Interessantes im Forum der bösen Zeitschrift mit dem G am Anfang gefunden. Keine Ahnung ob das hier schonmal gepostet wurde. Wenn ja, sorry für den Spam. ^^

"Mama, Papa, Zombie" - Dokumentation von 1984 über brutale Horrorfilme auf VHS, ca. 45 Min

Man tausche mal gedanklich beim Ansehen den Terminus "Horrorfilm" gegen "Killerspiel" aus und sehe selbst.
Die damalige Diskussion lässt sich eins zu eins übertragen.
Ich persönliche finde diese Splatter-Filme jedoch um ein vielfaches schlimmer als jedes mir bekannte Spiel (wobei ich die ganz extremen Sachen wie "Manhunt" oder "Postal" nicht gespielt habe, wohl aber z.B. "SoF2").

*Achtung:*
In dem Beitrag gibt es einige üble Szenen aus irgendwelchen Splatter-Filmen. Wer also keinen stabilen Magen hat sollte vielleicht ab und zu weggucken oder ganz aufs Bild verzichten. Der Ton reicht vollkommen aus.


----------



## Rampensau24 (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: ""Man kann auch unter der Gürtellinie durchaus feinsinnig bleiben"*



			
				GottesBastard am 03.01.2007 21:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Schwachköpfe wie der Verfasser dieser Mail haben nun mal einen Tritt in die Eier verdient. Menschen die derart populistischen Unsinn verbreiten und es einfach nicht begreifen wollen, müssen endlose Demütigungen erfahren. Und zwar bis diese mittelalterlichen Minnesänger der Idiotie schließlich nicht mehr anders können, als in Max Payne Slow Motion durch die Klapse zu hüpfen.




Bitte, bitte, bitte! Wenn Du nichts vernünftiges zu sagen hast, dann lass es doch sein...

Man kann vielleicht dem Beitrag mangelnde Recherche oder Unausgewogenheit vorwerfen, aber was hier passiert, erinnert mich stark an den Fall der Mohammed-Karrikaturen. Da kolportierten Fanatiker und Eiferer Dinge über die Karrikaturen, die nicht stimmten und plötzlich wurden dänische Flaggen verbrannt, von Leuten, die keinen Plan hatten von dem, was eigentlich abgebildet war.

Hat jemand den Beitrag wirklich gesehen? Oder haut ihr nur einfach drauf, weil ihr Euch in Eurem Gamer-Ehrgefühl verletzt fühlt und jemand Euch gesagt hat, dass in einem öffentlich-rechtlichen Politmagazin ein Beitrag über gewaltverherrlichende Computerspiele lief, bei dem eben diese Spiele nicht zu gut wegkamen?

Eins sei gesagt: Ich sage nicht, dass die Spiele verboten werden müssen. Ich finde sogar, dass es eine ziemlich blinde Kurzschlusshandlung wäre. Aber, was hier allein in den unqualifizierten Antworten an aggressivem Potential (und gleichzeitig in den ortographischen Schwächen an Futter für die These "Computer macht dumm") durchschimmert , lässt mich ernsthaft darüber nachdenken, meine eher liberale Meinung zu Baller-, Killer- oder Wieauchimmer-umbring-Spielen zu revidieren. Kann mich des Eindrucks nihct erwehren, dass Euch ein Buch (vielleicht nicht gerade American Psycho) oder eine Tageszeitung (vielleicht nicht gerade die Bild) ganz gut täte.

---
So, kommen wir zu denen, die konstruktiv diskutieren:

Hallo mimimaster!

Das folgende ist mir überl aufgestoßen:



> Genauso könnte man sagen:
> Weil seit 1996 konstant mehr als 50% (2003: 55,3 der ermittelten Täter ausländischer Herkunft sind, würde man alle Probleme beseitigen indem man einfach alle Ausländer rausschmeißt.
> Ist nicht meine Meinung, nur ein Beispiel wie einfach man es sich machen kann.



Ich hoffe, Du meintest das nicht böse, aber solche Statistiken kenn ich bisher nur von der NPD. Das Bundeskriminalamt schreibt im aktuellsten Bericht, den ich im Netz gefunden habe (2005) 22,5 Prozent TATVERDÄCHTIGE, wobei die Zahl der schuldig gesprochenen bei den Nicht-Deutschen geringer ist !!! Soviel dazu... Den Bericht gibts übrigens hier:

http://www.bka.de/pks/pks2005/download/pks-jb_2005_bka.pdf


Aber, weiter in Deinem Text, der wird nämlich besser:



			
				mimiMaster am 03.01.2007 18:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schon in den Kommentaren zur Sendung damals meine ich immer noch, dass wir selbstverständlich Spiele wie "Der Pate", wo man Unschuldige auf wirklich perverse Art exekutieren kann, nicht brauchen - auch wenn das Töten lediglich eine Option darstellt und dem Spielziel nicht förderlich ist.



Bin absolut Deiner Meinung. "Dawn"schrieb eben, dass sie es sich durchaus vorstellen kann, dass die perversen und virtuellen, optisch aber sehr realitätsnahen Gewalt-Darstellungen, durch ständige Wiederholungen durchaus zu einer etwas verstellten Sicht auf Gewalt in der Realität führen könnten.

Habe nach Delmenhorst ein Telefon-Interview im Radio mit einer Kommunikationswissenschaftlerin an unserer Uni geführt: Sie sagte, die Medienwirkungsforscher seien sich uneins. Ein direkter Zusammenhang gilt noch nicht als erwiesen.

 ABER: Unterschiedliche Meinungen gab es bei den Auswirkungen von Tabak oder Theorien zum Klimawandel auch lange. Das heißt nicht, dass ich die von den Kontraste-Autoren angwandte Analogie zu den Auswirkungen von Tabak für besonders gelungen halte. Der Vergleich hinkt nicht nur, er braucht nen Rollstuhl. Trotzdem: Hinter jeder Studie kann eine versteckte Agenda stehen, sei es von der Tabakindustrie, oder von der Schwerindustrie, oder eben von der Spieleindustrie. Ein Märchen, das die Spieleindustrie gerne verkauft ist zum Beispiel das weiter oben genannte von der besseren Reaktionszeit von Zockern.

Um noch mal auf die Wissenschaft zu kommen: Das mit den Netzwerken, die Spieler bauen können, ist richtig (auch wenn es in einem Atmezug mit dem Reaktionszeit-Quatsch genannt wurde). Spieler und vor allem jugendliche können das aber nicht automatisch auf die soziale Welt außerhalb des Spiels übertragen. Wenn sie es können: GUT! Und das ist wohl hoffentlich bei den meisten reifen ERWACHSENEN der Fall. Wenn sie aber früh und zu jung damit in Berührung kommen und fehlende soziale Netze keinen Gegenpol bilden, dann kann das schwer ins Auge gehen. Wie gesagt, die Aggressivität, die hier in einigen Beiträgen steckt kann man durchaus legitim als Anzeichen dafür nehmen.

Ich schau gleich mal, ob der Podcast mit dem Interview noch irgendwo zu finden ist, ansonsten wünsche ich mir weiter eine konstruktive Diskussion und nich so hohles Geseier oder legasthenische SChimpf-Orgien.


----------



## Hegel (3. Januar 2007)

*Objektive Betrachtung*

Ich schreibe ja bisher nie hier irgendwas, weil ich mich von Computerspielen mehr oder weniger verabschiedet habe und bin durch Zufall auf diese "News" bei PCgames.de gestoßen. Ich habe mich dann auch etwas informiert und bin zu folgendem Ergebnis gekommen.
Wirklich alles, was man irgendwie am Tag und im Leben mitbekommt, wirkt beeinflussend. Wenn ich einen Film gucke, kann mich dieser emotional berühren, mitreißen, etc. Wenn ich Sport mache, fühle ich mich danach niedergeschlagen oder einfach gut und gehe eventuell mit einem gewissen Adrenalinkick durch die nächsten Stunden. Genauso ist es auch mit PC-Spielen, die ebenso beeinflussen wirken können. Es ist zwar lange her, aber ich erinnere mich persönlich an meine "Ego-Shooter-Phase" in die plötzlich der 11. September fiel. Dieses Ereignis hat mich damals gar nicht berührt, was ich im Nachhinein persönlich Spielen wie Counter-Strike und Soldier of Fortune zuschreibe. Es setzte in meinem Denken eine gewisse Verrohung ein, die vor allem dadurch kam, dass ich im Spiel nicht Beobachter, sondern handelnde Person bin. Das Erlebnis ist so definitiv intensiver als in jedem noch so gut gemachten Film. Abgesehen von wenigen Ausnahmen geht es außerdem bei heutigen Spielen unter anderem auch darum, das Töten immer noch einen Tick realistischer zu machen. Dazu tragen sowohl Todesanimationen, noch realistischere Trefferzonen und in wenigen Spielen exzessive Blutdarstellungen bei. Das sind Punkte, die man der Spieleindustrie definitiv vorhalten kann. Ich behaupte, dass solche Szenen in PC-Spielen an den meisten Spieleren, wenn auch zum Großteil unterbewusst, nicht spurlos vorbeigehen. Klar, ich weiß, das Eine ist Realität und das Andere nur ein Spiel, aber man kann sich gegenüber diesem Spiel nicht einfach verschließen und es emotionslos Spielen.
Klar gibt es schlecht recherchierte und einseitige Berichterstattungen und es ist definitiv nicht alles an Computerspielen schlecht, aber trotzdem muss man auch den Standpunkt der Kritiker dieser Spiele verstehen. Abgesehen davon wird meistens nicht das Spiel alleine, sonderen meistens das Spiel als einer von vielen Gründen genannt, die einen Menschen auf die falsche Bahn bringen. Wenn ich also diesen einen Grund mit einem Gesetz entschärfen kann, warum also nicht einfach machen? Es geht ja nicht um ein Verbot von Computerspielen, sondern um ein Verbot von übermäßig gewalttätigen Computerspielen. Wer kann denn klaren Verstandes von sich behaupten, dass er diese Gewalt zum Spaß-Haben benötigt?
Ich glaube nicht, dass die Politiker so blauäugig sind, nach einem Spieleverbot aufzuhören und sich nicht auch mit den anderen, meist sozialen Misständen in manchen Gesellschaftskreisen beschäftigen. Wenn sich einige gute Bekannte von mir plötzlich über Waffenwerte, möglichst wirksame Treffer an Gegnern und die "Killer-Taktik" (wörtliches Zitat) bei einem Bierchen abends unterhalten, klingt das erstmal harmlos. Wenn sich diese Unterhaltung aber auf 2(!) Stunden ausdehnt, dann fragt man sich doch, ob in solchen Menschen nicht irgendetwas ganz Schlimmes vor sich geht. Irgendwann muss doch im Spieler selbst einmal etwas 'klick' machen, damit man merkt, mit was für einem virtuellen Schwachsinn man sich da beschäftigt. Kein Wunder, dass sich dann Verhaltensweisen aus "Killerspielen" mit der Zeit mehr oder weniger auch auf den Menschen übertragen (Wohlgemerkt, nicht bei allen Spielern, aber bei einigen). Muss man nicht die Menschen, die zu solchem Verhalten neigen, nicht vor so etwas schützen? Ich kann somit die meisten Argumente von fundierten Kritiken an PC-Spielen nachvollziehen und verstehe auch die vernünftigen Spieler, die sich ihres Hobbies beraubt fühlen. Aber gerade diese vernünftigen Spieler müssten doch auch vernünftige Argumente nachvollziehen können. 
Das soll für jetzt reichen und ich hoffe damit einigen Leuten mal die Augen geöffnet zu haben, was für Spiele wirklich im Umlauf sind.


----------



## Rampensau24 (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: "Unter die Gürtellinie gehen"*



			
				zordiac am 03.01.2007 22:20 schrieb:
			
		

> 2.
> Ich habe vor zwei Wochen, kurz nach all den einschlägigen öR Fernsehbeiträgen meine Abmeldung an die GEZ geschickt. Von mir bekommen auch die kein Geld mehr um solche Beiträge zu finanzieren.




Die Alternative ist übrigens nur noch private Berichterstattung. Und die ist bestimmt ausgewogener, gell ?


----------



## Ra-Tiel (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: "Unter die Gürtellinie gehen"*

Also... ich kann mich im Großen und Ganzen der Meinung im Thread nur anschließen.

Daher reduziere ich meinen Kommentar auf 2 wesentliche Punkte.

*@ARD+ZDF:*

1.: http://amazon.de/s/ref=nb_ss_b/302-2133514-3388806?__mk_de_DE=%C5M%C5Z%D5%D1&url=search-alias%3Dstripbooks&field-keywords=Journalismus&Go.x=0&Go.y=0
Viel Spaß bei der Lektüre! 

und

2.: http://pics.livejournal.com/twoflower/pic/00076431


----------



## mimiMaster (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: ""Man kann auch unter der Gürtellinie durchaus feinsinnig bleiben"*



			
				Rampensau24 am 03.01.2007 22:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo mimimaster!
> 
> Das folgende ist mir überl aufgestoßen:
> 
> ...


Nach deinem Beitrag musste ich erstmal schlucken. Bin ich tatsächlich bei der Suche nach Statistiken zu Gewalt auf einer NPD-Seite gelandet und habe dort zitiert?
Entwarnung. Gott sei dank nicht, nur stammt die Statistik *nicht vom deutschen Bundelkriminalamt, sondern vom schweizerischen Bundeskriminalamt.*
Quelle
Auch wenn es an der Kernaussage - "Wie machen wir es uns einfach?" - nichts ändert, trotzdem sorry für diesen groben Schnitzer.


----------



## Phade (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: "Unter die Gürtellinie gehen"*

@Rampensau (ich kann nichts für deinen Nick!) und Hegel:

Erstmal vielen Dank für das Heraussuchen der PKS. Das ist mir eben auch schon negativ aufgefallen.
Eure beiden Posts sind sich tendenziell sehr ähnlich und ich muss hier kurz etwas klar stellen.
Mittlerweile ist auch in mir die Erkenntnis gereift, dass es gewisse Zusammenhänge zwischen dem Spielen gewaltverherrlichender Shooter und gewalttätigem Verhalten gibt. Allerdings bedeutet doch eine Korrelation zwischen der Häufigkeit, in der ein "Probant" Spiele dieser Art spielt und auffälligem Verhalten doch keineswegs, dass das Eine (Haupt-)Ursache für das Andere ist.
Wie schon mehrfach vorher angemerkt, ist der möglicherweise schädliche Einfluss solcher Spiele doch vor allem eine Sache des Maßes sowie vielfältiger sonstiger Faktoren wie der Eingebundenheit in die Familie, Zukunftsperspektiven, dem eigenen Selbstwertgefühl, der sozialen Kompetenzen, mit Rückschöägen umzugehen etc.
Wenn ich die Beiträge in diesem Forum querlese, kann ich keineswegs eine Verdrängung der Realität oder ein konsequentes Schönreden der Betroffenen feststellen.
Hauptsächlich dreht sich doch die Empörung um den pauschalsierenden, arroganten und uninformierten Stil, mit dem jeder Spieler über einen Kamm geschoren wird - es sei denn, er bildet gerade zufällig eine statistische Ausnahme, versteht sich. Und diese Empörung teile auch ich; dennoch bin ich mir der potentiellen Gefahren bewusst.


----------



## MrFloppy77 (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: "Unter die Gürtellinie gehen"*

RS Recherchiert zum Littleton-Massaker. Er findet einen blutverschmierten Schüler, welcher aus dem Fenster fällt gleichzeitig abstossend und *faszinierend*. (Gab es solche Bilder auch im ÖRTV?)

Und wie kommt so jemand an eine Waffenbesitzkarte? Gibts da denn keine Kontrollen oder psychologische Gutachten? Aber Shooter sind gemeingefährlich.  

Wenn der Staat mal irgendwann seine Gesetze zum Verbot von Shootern durchhat, werden wir alle länger im Knast sitzen als Kinderschänder. Wo ist da noch eine Relation? Die Gesellschaft steht vor dem Abgrund und morgen sind wir einen Schritt weiter.


----------



## deppgoku (3. Januar 2007)

*Nichts als Thesen von gelangweilten und sensationssüchtigen Redakteuren...*

Ich habe die Reportage nicht gesehen, insofern kann ich nur nach dem hier vorgelegten Schriftstück urteilen. So lange es sich nur um Thesen handelt bin ich persönlich beruhigt. Denn eine These ist keine endgültige Wahrheit. Man nahm auch früher an, dass die Erde im Mittelpunkt des Sonnensystems stehen würde und seit ein paar Jahrhunderten wissen wir, dass dem nicht so ist. Ich denke, dass dies auch mit den vorgelegten Thesen passieren wird. Vor allem, wenn die Thesen kaum Nährboden für Fakten besitzen.
Außerdem sollte man wissen, dass die ARD, der Rentnersender, die Älteren bedienen muss und dementsprechend auch deren Einstellung repräsentieren will. Ich möchte jetzt nicht auf die Methoden der ARD zurückfallen und behaupten, dass alle älteren Menschen so denken würden, denn genau so läuft die "Veranschaulichung" des Themas in diesem Artikel ab. Es wird pauschalisiert und dies auf eine denunzierende Art und Weise. Um auf die Argumentation dieses Herren einzugehen. Die Hauptaussage lässt mich schon etwas stutzig werden. Es wird hier indirekt behauptet, dass circa eine Million der Bundesbürger infolge ihres Spielkonsums minderbemittelt seien. Wenn dem so ist, dann wird Deutschland in den nächsten 50 Jahren wohl in Anarchie und Chaos versinken. 
Allgemein finde ich die Argumentation, wenn man dieses Wort überhaupt für eine solche Art von "Hassschrift" gebrauchen darf, sehr dünn. Im Normalfall sollten auf Argumente, die gegen das Computerspielen sind, auch welche folgen, die dafür stimmen. Und ja es gibt auch positive Seiten, nur möchten Viele davon nichts wissen, weil sie sie nicht mit ihrer vorgefertigten Meinung abklären können.
Vor einiger Zeit ist im PN-Magazin ein Artikel zu Computerspielen und den Folgen davon erschienen. Dort wurde diese Gratwanderung außerordentlich gut gemeistert. Wieso ist es den Damen und Herren der ARD-Redaktion nicht möglich, eine ebenso schlüssige - in diesem Fall darf man es so nennen - Argumentation zu liefern? Ich habe selten einen Artikel gelesen, der so viel Borniertheit zur Schau stellt. Da der Herr nicht nur engstirnig ist, sondern auch einmal kräftig auf den Putz hauen wollte, legte er noch ordentlich nach und versuchte die Aussage mutwillig auf einen Nenner zu bringen, der da lautet: "Spieler sind Idioten!". Damit fühle ich mich persönlich angegriffen und so wird es auch den vielen anderen Spielern gehen, die nicht gerade dabei sind jemanden halbtot zu prügeln. Wieso wurden außerdem unbedingt die dümmlichsten Aussagen,  die scheinbar von Spielern stammen, in den Text eingefügt? Und warum wurden nicht stattdessen wirkliche Aussagen verwendet? Ich bin mir sicher, dass es auch solche gegeben hat. Überdeutlich wird hier gezeigt, dass keine öffentliche Diskussion stattfinden soll. Oder warum sonst wurde nicht zu einer halbwegs vernünftigen Aussage Stellung bezogen? 
Ich sehe das Ganze ziemlich gelassen. Sollen sie doch nur reden. Ich werde nachwievor sogenannte "Killerspiele" spielen und dabei auch noch so etwas "unnatürliches" wie Spaß empfinden. Ich habe das 18. Lebensjahr längst erreicht, somit habe ich das Recht meine Zukunft selbst in die Hand zu nehmen und meine Handlungen und Entscheidungen selbst zu treffen, sofern sie niemandem Schaden zufügen. Daher lässt mich diese Art der Berichterstattung kalt. Wenn ich allem, was mir durch die Medien und den Staat suggieriert wird, glauben schenken würde, dann würde mein Leben um Einiges monotoner und sinnloser werden. 

Gruß


----------



## Sumpfling (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: "Unter die Gürtellinie gehen"*



			
				mimiMaster am 03.01.2007 22:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gerade was Interessantes im Forum der bösen Zeitschrift mit dem G am Anfang gefunden. Keine Ahnung ob das hier schonmal gepostet wurde. Wenn ja, sorry für den Spam. ^^
> 
> "Mama, Papa, Zombie" - Dokumentation von 1984 über brutale Horrorfilme auf VHS, ca. 45 Min
> 
> ...



LoL sehr geil kann man fast 1:1 ummünzen, man bedenke das da gut 20 Jahre zwischen liegen, hohle populistische Politiker, Pseudo-Experten und blutgeile Kiddies.


----------



## mimiMaster (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: "Unter die Gürtellinie gehen"*



			
				MrFloppy77 am 03.01.2007 23:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der Staat mal irgendwann seine Gesetze zum Verbot von Shootern durchhat, werden wir alle länger im Knast sitzen als Kinderschänder. Wo ist da noch eine Relation? Die Gesellschaft steht vor dem Abgrund und morgen sind wir einen Schritt weiter.


Die aktuelle Lage sieht doch so aus:
In den ersten anderthalb Wochen nach Emsdetten haben Politiker, inbesondere die üblichen Verdächtigen Schünemann und Beckstein, mächtig Wirbel gemacht, große Töne gespukt und Killerspiel verteufelt ... also genau das gleiche gemacht wie damals nach Erfurt.
Seither herrscht absolute Funkstille, hin und wieder sagt mal irgendwer was bei heise.de, das wars dann aber auch schon wieder.
An ein Verbot glaube ich erst, wenn im Bundestag ein entsprechender Gesetzentwurf beschlossen ist, wobei ich ein absolutes Verbot für unrealistisch halte.
Und in wie weit dann das Verbot Bestand hätte, bliebe auch abzuwarten. Der erste Spieler der wegen "Killerspielen" verhaftet würde, würde mit Sicherheit beim Verfassungsgericht Klage einreichen und - das ist meine persönliche Einschätzung - da hätte ein Verbot keine Chance, denn dann müssten konsequenterweise auch alle Action- und Horrorfilme, Bücher etc. verboten werden, damit es einheitlich ist. Auch wenn - was die Politik ja immer wieder gerne betont - in Filmen der Konsument nicht der aktiv Handelnde ist.


----------



## jonei (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Wenn man die E-Mail liest, fragt man sich ernsthaft, wie eine so dumm formulierte Nachricht tausendfach verschickt werden kann!

Ich find es kacken dreist, dass ich als hobbyspieler als statistischer ausreißer dargestellt werde! wenn man es so formuliert, müsste ich ja die aushnahme sein, und von der breiten masse der spieler müsste eine große gefahr ausgehen! 

So, ich geh weiterzocken!


----------



## Brat_Maxe (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: "Unter die Gürtellinie gehen"*



> "Gewalttätige Computerspiele machen brutal und dumm, und zwar um so mehr, um so jünger der Spieler ist, um so gewalttätiger die Spiele sind, um so länger die Spielzeit pro Tag ist."



Hui, und ich dachte immer so ein kleines "um so ... um so" schickt sich nicht sonderlich in der deutschen Schriftsprache. Hmmmm.... ich habe ein Argument gefunden und unter anscheinend öffentlich-rechtlich genehmigter Argumentationsweise und Vernachlässigung jeglicher im Weg stehender Fakten stelle ich nun die These auf, dass der Verfasser dieser Mail auch nicht gerade mit Intelligenz geschlagen ist. 
Wie, hat hier jemand ein Problem mit meinem Argumentationsgang??


----------



## firewalker2k (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Könnt ihr die News bitte auch mal fixen? Die 2. Seite ist im FF total kaputt und unlesbar, wegen dem extrem langen Link! ^^


----------



## Ra-Tiel (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: "Unter die Gürtellinie gehen"*



			
				Sumpfling am 03.01.2007 23:16 schrieb:
			
		

> LoL sehr geil kann man fast 1:1 ummünzen, man bedenke das da gut 20 Jahre zwischen liegen, hohle populistische Politiker, Pseudo-Experten und blutgeile Kiddies.


Stimmt, sehr geil.  

Aber was heißt hier "fast"? Ersetze das Wort "Horrorfilme" durch "gewaltätige Computerspiele".


----------



## plutonium67 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: "Unter die Gürtellinie gehen"*



> [blablubb]...dürfen sich also als den statistischen Ausreißer betrachten.



Da hab ich ja nochmal Glück gehabt als excessiver Killerspielspieler, dass ich zu dem statistischen Ausreisser gehöre.
 

Naja, dafür rauch ich auch noch.


----------



## Hellraiser-Pinhead (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

ich dachte kaum das mich mit fast 30 jahren noch etwas derart schocken könnte als dieses haarsträubende schreiben des herrn von Kontraste. Es ist eine schande für den Journalistenberuf das solche Gestalten zur Meinungsbildung manipulierend beitragen dürfen. Er UNTERSTELLT das ein sehr hoher Anteil an shooter spieler potentiell gewalttätig und gefährlich ist und stellt es als tatsache dar die angeblich bewiesen sei, was sie aber definitiv nicht ist. Ich HOFFE das die pcgames, die spieler interessenvertretung, die ESL, Die Gamestar etc alle die es was angeht der kontraste redaktion einen Besuch abstatten und dem verantwortlichen dieses schreibens auffordern sich einem interview zu stellen und öffentlich seine "Ergüsse" zu begründen.....

oh man solche leute sind nix anderes als aufhetzer und Stimmungsmacher, 

sorry also irgendwann muß man sich mal aufregen dürfen bei sowas.......


----------



## Shadow0815-2 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Exemplarisches Zitat: "Ihr seid so welche Spacken. [...] "

Super. Wenn ich schreibe: "Es ist lt. Studie blabla erwiesen, dass Rauchen dumm macht".
Und nun einer der X Mio. Raucher mir ähnliche Ergüsse schreibt ist das natürlich auch ein guter Beleg für den Fortschritt der Dummheit... o.O

Feuer frei
Shadow


----------



## Antlions (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Also sowas hab ich auch noch nicht gehört das der offiziele Brief von ARD so beleidigend wird mit dumm und sowas daher kommt, ach man Deutschland was ist bloß aus dir geworden oder warst du schon immer so?


----------



## Rampensau24 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

So, hab mich wegen gestörtem Schlaf-Rhythmus (nein, hier sind keine Killerspiele Schuld!) nochmal durch das in der E-Mail genannte Portal www. mediengewalt.de geschlängelt.  Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass natürlich in den seltensten Fällen eine direkte Korrelation als eindeutig beweisbar bezeichnet werden kann. Andererseits empfehle ich aber - vor allem denen, die sich am meisten ereifert haben - mal einige Studien genauer anzuschauen. Gerade was zusammenfassende Studien angeht, darf man auch vor solchen Argumenten die Augen nicht verschließen. Ja, z.B. Stoiber hat ein Verbot gefordert und das ist populistisch, aber der wird ja wohl in Bayern bald selbst verboten   

Dass Journalisten auf die Gefahren für Kinder und Jugendliche hinweisen, darf man ihnen nicht vorwerfen. Und es geht in dem Beitrag um Kinder und Jugendliche. Und wenn die USK da laxer ist als die FSK beim Film, gleichzeitig aber sowohl in der Forschung, als auch in einigen Beiträgen hier das Erleben des Computerspiels als intensiverer oder aktivere Handlung bezeichnet wird, dann muss eine schärfere Kontrolle auch angesprochen werden können. 

Und wenn GTA. San Andreas wirklich auf Platz Vier der Zehnjährigen Computerspieler ist, dann ist das in der Tat erschreckend und dann kann man auch mal einen Bericht sehr kritisch halten. Bin nämlich auch der Meinung, das die Selbstkontrolle der Industrie nicht wirkt, die schneiden sich doch nicht ins eigene Fleisch.
Frage mich nur, warum es vielen so schwer fällt, eine Indizierung bestimmter Spiele zuzustimmen, wenn doch eh die meisten über 18 sind.

Die Vergleiche mit Drogen/Alkohol, die hier öfter genannt werden, weil sie auch GEwaltpotenzioal fördern KÖNNEN, finde ich übrigens unangebracht. Die BPjM schreibt derzeit auf der Startseite zu Pc-Spielen und Jugendlichen in etwa: Computerspiele können Spaß machen, bergen aber auch Risiken. Das würde wohl kein Bundesorgan über Drogen beahupten, oder? 

Ich habe übrigens im Sommer bei einer Produktionsfirma gearbeitet, die für das öffentlich-rechtliche Kinderfernsehen eine Nachrichtensendung produziert. Die Zuschriften, die wir zu Sendungen bekamen und die Kritik beinhalteten, waren zu circa 80 Prozent Hass- und Schimpftiraden. Selten gab es wirklich konstruktive Kritik oder Hinweise auf wirkliche sachliche Fehler, die ja immer passieren können. Ich finde die E-Mail aus der Kontraste-Redaktion wirklich äußerst unsouverän. Gemäß meiner Erfahrung sind die zitierten Zuschriften aber eher die Regel, als die Ausnahem. Hoffe, dass unter den vielen, die die anscheindend bekommen haben müssen, auch wenigstens noch eine oder zwei lesbare und sachliche Emails waren.

Mein Fazit:  Wenn ihr Euch in der Email über einen Kamm geschoren fühlt, dann habt ihr Recht. Auch eine bisweilen etwas konservative Tendenz kann man dem kontraste-Magazin nicht absprechen. Soooo unausgewogen ist der Beitrag aber gar nicht, wenn man bedenkt, dass es sich um die Auskwirkungen auf Kinder dreht. Ich bin jetzt seit ein paar Stunden auf der Suche, aber Studien, die die auf mediengewalt.de angesprochenen Auswirkungen auf Spieler generell und vor allem Jugendliche widerlegen, suche ich vergeblich.
Dummerweise sind aber solche Spiele halt Massenware für die Kleinen und wenn die Selbstkontrolle nicht funktioniert, dann bläst eben genau das den populistischen Politikern Wind in die Segel.
Wenn ein- bis niedrige zweistellige Zahl mehr Spiele auf dem Index landen, dann ist das kein Verlust, vor allem nicht, wenn dann viel weniger Fünftklässler davor sitzen. die Spiele gibts ja weiterhin, also holt sie Euch, wenn ihr sie wirklich haben wollt.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Rampensau24 am 04.01.2007 02:26 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Dass Journalisten auf die Gefahren für Kinder und Jugendliche hinweisen, darf man ihnen nicht vorwerfen.


Dass das aber
1) Inhaltliche Fehler enthält die bei einer _gründlichen_ Recherche nicht passiert wären (Gothic ist also ein Egoshooter?),
2) Hetzerische Geschmiere auf unterstem Niveau ist und in etwa soviel differenziert wie die geBILDete Meinung ("aller Spieler sind dumm"),
und
3) von den Leuten kommt die Abends um 20h live ne Vergewaltigung in nem Krimi zeigen (ARD!!!)
sollte nicht unterschlagen werden.



			
				Rampensau24 am 04.01.2007 02:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Und es geht in dem Beitrag um Kinder und Jugendliche. [...]


In dem Beitrag vielleicht. Doch die Diskussion/Verbot schadet va Erwachsenen. Nicht bloß den Spielern, sondern auch Herstellern (CryTek), Verlagen (Computec), den Händlern (jeder beliebige Softwareeinzelhändler deines Vertrauens), usw.

Diese Diskussion unter dem Schutzmantel des Jugendschutzes zu führen ist scheinheilig und verlogen. Es geht um staatliche Zensur, und um nix anderes.

Wenn sich der Staat wirklich um die Jugend kümmern wollen würde, warum unternimmt er nichts gegen die zunehmend schlechtere Ausstattung an Schulen (va Informatikräume und Co), die immer schwierigere Lage für Eltern (weniger Geld -> längere Arbeitszeiten -> weniger Zeit für Kinder, oder auch Betreuungsplätze bei Berufstätigen), hoffnungslos marode Lehrpläne (wo bleibt bitteschön ein vernünftiger Lehrplan für Informatik/Moderne Medien/etc), kaum Betreuung von Jugendlichen an Schulen (an meiner alten Schule gibts genau 2 Beratungslehrer und 0 Psychologen... für über 1000 Schüler), usw usf. Das will aber kein Politiker hören... 



			
				Rampensau24 am 04.01.2007 02:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn GTA. San Andreas wirklich auf Platz Vier der Zehnjährigen Computerspieler ist, dann ist das in der Tat erschreckend und dann kann man auch mal einen Bericht sehr kritisch halten. Bin nämlich auch der Meinung, das die Selbstkontrolle der Industrie nicht wirkt, die schneiden sich doch nicht ins eigene Fleisch. [...]


Nein, da haben die Eltern versagt. Den Computer als Babysitter missbrauchen um Junior ruhigzustellen ist nicht ok, wird aber so gut wie immer so gemacht. 

Bestes Beispiel: mein Onkel. Ich hab vor kurzem erfahren dass er seinen 9jährigen Sohn (also meinen Cousin) auf der PSP GTA spielen lässt. Und das Spiel ist ja nur USK16...  .

Bei sowas kommt mir echt die Galle hoch. Aber du wirst NIE einen Politiker sagen hören "da haben es die Eltern verbockt", weil man sich ja dadurch unbeliebt macht und die Wählerschaft vergrault. 

--------------- Edit: ---------------

Was Industrie und Politik an Jugenschutz bieten können hört an der Haustür auf. Wenn die Eltern es ok finden dass Junior ein Spiel zockt das erst für Leute freigegeben ist die fast doppelt so alt sind, dann wird auch kein Gesetz daran was ändern.

Ausserdem, solange die bestehenden Gesetze nicht angewandt werden (siehe Beispiel mit MediaMarkt und Verkauf von Spielen ohne Alterskontrolle), nützen neue Gesetze auch nix, weil die dann genausowenig angewandt werden.


----------



## dummy2500 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

hallöchen,

nun reicht es mir.   Wenn ich lese das die USK oder FSK unfähig ist, dann reichst!

Noch sind die Händler verantwortlich, dem Käufer ihres alters entsprechende software zu verkaufen. desweiteren sind die Eltern gefordert ihre, a. aufsichtspflicht nachzukommen und b. die spiele mit Ihren Kindern zu besprechen.  Auch ist die Gesellschaft gefordert der jungend nicht mit Elbogen zu zeigen wie das leben funktioniert.  Und wenn dies nicht geschieht, sieht man an den Amokläufen (leider). 

Aber daran sind nicht Spiele schuld. Sei es die blutigen oder die blumigen !!!

ICH lass mein Kind kein spiel, spielen das MIR zu brutal oder unangemessen ist. Und noch kann ich kontrollieren was er spielt. Wenn er die spiele bei anderen Kindern mitspielt, entgeht die LEIDER meiner lenkung. Aber wenn er mir darüber berrichtet, dann red ich mit ihm darüber und versuch ihm klar zu machen das es nicht gut für ihn ist und bespreche es mit ihm warum !!!

Nochmal auf Deutsch : 
                                        -Computerspiele ist kein Killertraining, für 8-18 Jährige.
                                        -Erwachsende(^1 sollten das recht haben auch blut zu
                                          sehen. Die Österreicher, dürfen ja auch und andere.
                                        -Eine besser verkaufskontrolle.
                                        -Nehmt die jungen Leute wahr, redet mit ihnen, zeigt               
                                          ihnen das man auch ohne gewalt an sein ziel kommen
                                          kann.


 .... und solange wir noch Alkohol nicht als Drogen(meine damit "weiche", sondern als Lebensmittel (Bier) sehen. Sollten solche vergleiche vermieden werden.


die war meine meinung.... gruss ein dummy


ps. wer fehler findent, kann Sie behalten (kein Pfand) !!!


----------



## LordTerror270 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Rampensau24 am 04.01.2007 02:26 schrieb:
			
		

> ...



Schöner Kommentar, wirklich!  

Wobei ich aber Bemerken möchte, dass es imho in der Natur der Dinge liegt, dass man sehr viel weniger Lob als Kritik bekommt und gerade solch kontroverse und Aggressionen schürende Themen regen sehr viele Leute, die sich selbst etwas beweisen müssen, dazu an, solche "Spacken"-Kommentare von sich zu geben (anders können sie anscheinend nicht argumentieren).
Ebenso ist es verständlich, dass die Medien warnen und deshalb auch etwas dramatisieren müssen, wobei sie allerdings nicht zur Verläumdung überschreiten dürfen, was in der "Killerspiel"-Kontroverse leider schon längst passiert ist. Die Aussage lautet, wie man im Artikel schon sehr gut sehen kann nicht mehr: "Rauchen kann Krebs fordern" sondern: "Alle Raucher haben Krebs", wenn ich nochmal auf dieses Beispiel zurückgreifen darf...

Zum Thema USK / BPJM:
Was in letzter Zeit gerne mal vergessen wird, ist, dass es zumindest einen wirklich wichtigen Grund gibt, Spiele zu indizieren. 
Wie dummy2500 schon angedeutet hat, werden viele Kinder nähmlich ernsthaft Alpträume bekommen, wenn sie Spiele wie Doom3 spielen.
Gerade bei der totalen Reizüberflutung, welcher unsere Kinder heute ausgesetzt sind, halte ich es für wichtig, unsere Kinder nicht noch zusätzlich mit Sex und Gewalt zu belasten. Die können damit nicht umgehen. Wenn ich dafür auf ein paar Spiele verzichten muss, nehme ich das gerne in kauf. Ist mir lieber als diese Pseudo-Erwachsenen "Gangstas" die man andauernd in den Straßen antrifft...


----------



## Braindamage10k (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Zitat: "Killerspiele machen dumm"

irgendwie kommt mir der gedanke, das die seit ihrer geburt nichts anderes als killerspiele zocken 

sehr geil auch die fakestudie,.... bis jetz wurde noch keine studie veröffentlicht, in der nachgewiesen wurde, das killerspiele negative auswirkungen auf die spielenden haben.

naja - der eine beruft sich auf die heilige schrift um kriege anzuzetteln, der andere auf  pseudostudien um ihre einschaltquoten zu erhöhen.

naja, nichts neues an der front also

btw. ich  find ja man sollte die alle wegen verleumdung und übler nachrede verklagen. ^^


----------



## Agent-Kiwi (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Ich dreh am Rad, aber voll.
Das ist bodenlose Frechheit, praktisch ein direkter Angriff auf alle
Zocker dieser Welt.

"Killerspiele machen dumm. . ." 

In meinen Augen macht Journalismus dumm.
Hätt ich von öffentlichen Medien nie gedacht.

MfG


----------



## Agent-Kiwi (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				KONNAITN am 03.01.2007 18:06 schrieb:
			
		

> ARD-mail am 03.01.2007 17:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der war gut.  

MfG


----------



## Stefan1981 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Braindamage10k am 04.01.2007 04:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat: "Killerspiele machen dumm"
> 
> irgendwie kommt mir der gedanke, das die seit ihrer geburt nichts anderes als killerspiele zocken
> 
> ...



Eine "Massenanklage" oder "Massenklage" sollte in dem Fall erfolg haben, dann noch paar Auflagen fordern wie zb. eine Unterlassungerklärung Killerspiele machen dumm etc. und keine fakestudien mehr zu veröffentlichen oder darauf hinzuweisen. Schon haben sie kein Wind mehr in den Segeln und das Thema wäre zumindest bei ARD und ZDF gegessen*sfg*

Zuwiderhandlung wird bestraft mit der sofortigen einstellung des Einziehens der GEz von den braven Bürgern unseres Landes und der Einzug darf auch vorerst nicht wieder aufgenommen werde.


*gähn* Ok der Traum war teilweise zu schön


----------



## sp4cer (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Lil-K38 am 04.01.2007 04:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dreh am Rad, aber voll.
> Das ist bodenlose Frechheit, praktisch ein direkter Angriff auf alle
> Zocker dieser Welt.
> 
> ...



Im Prinzip ist ihre Hauptthese (""Gewalttätige Computerspiele machen brutal und dumm, und zwar um so mehr, um so jünger der Spieler ist, um so gewalttätiger die Spiele sind, um so länger die Spielzeit pro Tag ist."") doch völlig in Ordnung, man muss nur die These "Killerspiele machen dumm" im Zusammenhang mit de Spielzeit betrachten, so wie sie auch schreiben. Das erscheint schließendlich auch logisch, denn je mehr Zeit man mit derartigen Spielen verbringt, umso weniger Zeit hat man natürlich zum Lernen und allgemeinen Weiterbildung. "Dumm" ist vielleicht hier das falsch Wort, aber Wissen wird nicht gerade oder nur in einem bestimmten Maße gefördert, das sich bei manchen derartigen Spielen (Wrestling) schonmal auf Töten oder Brutalität beschränkt.


----------



## Schisshase (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Die 999.998 von 1000.000 Spielern, die *nicht* Amok laufen, sind also nur statistische Ausreißer?  
Die Statistik würde ich gern mal sehen.


----------



## Nosi11 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Schisshase am 04.01.2007 08:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Die 999.998 von 1000.000 Spielern, die *nicht* Amok laufen, sind also nur statistische Ausreißer?



hehe, genau so ist es.
Also ich find diese Stellungnahme mehr als arm.

Aber was solls auch. Wenn man so denkt muss man auch Fußball verbieten. Die Gewalt durch Hooligans wird immer schlimmer!


----------



## HanFred (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

ich habe die mail auch bekommen.  genau dieselbe.
naja, ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu dumm, um darauf noch zu antworten.


----------



## Zottel (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

@Red:

Wäre da nicht eine Verleumdungklage, unter Führung der PC-Games, möglich?

Ich denke das sich mehr als genug Spieler anschließen würden.


Gruß
Florian


----------



## HanFred (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

weswegen ihr nicht immer klagen wollt...


----------



## Nosi11 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

"Gewalttätige Computerspiele machen brutal und dumm, und zwar um so mehr, um so jünger der Spieler ist, um so gewalttätiger die Spiele sind, um so länger die Spielzeit pro Tag ist."


Ich bin seit Jahren begeisterter PC-Spieler. Bin verheiratet, hab eine ordentlichen Beruf, gehe mit Freunden einem Hobby nach und habe noch niemanden erschossen. Laut ihrer Aussage darf ich mich nun zu den wenigen Ausreißern zählen. Ich bedanke mich dafür.
Ich möchte nicht bestreiten, dass Jugendliche sich durch PC-Spiele beeinflussen lassen. Sie werden von ihrem Umfeld geformt, und genau das ist das Thema. Vielleicht kann im schlimmsten Fall auch ein PC-Spiel das Fass zum überlaufen bringen, was aber mich sehr ärgert ist, dass niemand danach fragt wie das Fass denn so voll geworden ist.
Bei den Amokläufern haben die Eltern und vor allem auch die Lehrer versagt!
Niemand kümmert sich darum wie man das soziale Umfeld der Kinder verbessern kann. Lehrer tragen ihren Lehrstoff vor und haben keinerlei Beziehung mehr zum Schüler. Eltern sind überfordert, aber Schuld sind die Killerspiele! Ich finde es wirklich sehr engstirnig wie hier argumentiert wird. Auch bei Lungenkrebs sind es mehrere Noxen die einen solchen entstehen lassen. Ihrer Meinung ein signifikanter Faktor. Dennoch kann ich für das Rauchen keine positiven Argumente finden, für das Spielen jedoch schon.
Aber bitte, wenn 2 Amokläufer ein solches Verbot berechtigen, ok! Ich bin wirklich gespannt was die Experten dann beim nächsten Mal finden. Die gleiche Brotsorte gegessen?
Gar nicht auszudenken was man alles damit bewirken kann. Wenn wir es schaffen würden BIN Ladens Steam-Account zu sperren würde es vielleicht keinen Krieg mehr geben!
Bleibt nur noch zu klären wo Hitler seine Killerspiele herhatte.
Tut mir leid für diese dummen Sprüche, aber ihre Hauptthese werde ich damit nicht überbieten können.

Ganz toll finde ich auch das exemplarische Zitat welches von Ihnen übernommen wurde. Das verleiht doch Eindruck! Meiner Meinung nach schwarze Schaafe die man überall findet, ihrer Meinung nach 99% der Spieler. Experten hin oder her, diese Aussage ist schlicht falsch!


----------



## C-Lan-marine (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Nosi11 am 04.01.2007 09:52 schrieb:
			
		

> "Gewalttätige Computerspiele machen brutal und dumm, und zwar um so mehr, um so jünger der Spieler ist, um so gewalttätiger die Spiele sind, um so länger die Spielzeit pro Tag ist."
> 
> 
> Ich bin seit Jahren begeisterter PC-Spieler. Bin verheiratet, hab eine ordentlichen Beruf, gehe mit Freunden einem Hobby nach und habe noch niemanden erschossen. Laut ihrer Aussage darf ich mich nun zu den wenigen Ausreißern zählen. Ich bedanke mich dafür.
> ...




Na dann bist du eben ein statistischer Ausreißer genau wie ich und 99,99% aller Gamer (ich glaub kaum das 2 von wasweißichwieviel mehr als 0,001% sind  )
Gestern auf MTV kam übrigens ein guter sachlicher und vernünftiger Beitrag zum Thema 
 

mfg


----------



## Radiator (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Zottel am 04.01.2007 09:10 schrieb:
			
		

> @Red:
> 
> Wäre da nicht eine Verleumdungklage, unter Führung der PC-Games, möglich?
> 
> ...



Ich seh schon die Bildschlagzeile: ARD von Killerspielern geowned, Deutschland am Abgrund!!!


----------



## anjuna80 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				sp4cer am 04.01.2007 08:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Lil-K38 am 04.01.2007 04:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann macht es auch immer dümmer je mehr Sport ich an einem Tag mache, oder je öfter ich mich mit meinen Kollegen zum Doppelkopf treffe, da ich in der Zeit ja nicht lerne. 
Dann macht alles ausser lernen dumm. 
Und ob ich jetzt im Park spazieren gehe oder ne Runde Doom zocke, blöder oder klüger werd ich von beiden Beschäftigungen nicht.


----------



## anjuna80 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

@Mail

Also ich bin von nem Computerspiel noch nie so agressiv geworden wie von eurer Mail. Vielleicht sollte die auf den Index, um größeren Schaden zu verhindern und ein generelles Schwachsinns-Stellungsnahme-Verbot der Bundesregierung erlassen werden.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				anjuna80 am 04.01.2007 10:41 schrieb:
			
		

> @Mail
> 
> Also ich bin von nem Computerspiel noch nie so agressiv geworden wie von eurer Mail. Vielleicht sollte die auf den Index, um größeren Schaden zu verhindern und ein generelles Schwachsinns-Stellungsnahme-Verbot der Bundesregierung erlassen werden.


Dann müsste die Regierung sich selber auf den Index stellen, bei soviel Riesenbockmist wie die von sich gibt (Killerspiele, Arbeitsmarkt- und Sozialpolitik, Steuergesetze, usw...).


----------



## Morquendel (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Schön das man zu einer Minderheit gehört.
Da weiß man ja, dass man mit Diskriminierung rechnen muss.
Danke.


----------



## smorgedrad (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Nosi11 am 04.01.2007 09:52 schrieb:
			
		

> "Gewalttätige Computerspiele machen brutal und dumm, und zwar um so mehr, um so jünger der Spieler ist, um so gewalttätiger die Spiele sind, um so länger die Spielzeit pro Tag ist."
> 
> Hmm, dem kann ich mich eigentlich nur anschließen.Ich spiele auch schon seit über 10 Jahren und habe so gut wie jedes Genre bisher durchgespielt.Auch einige brutale Spiele DOOM 3,F.E.A.R,Half-Life usw.hab ich einige male gespielt.Laut der Studie müsste auch ich eine potenzielle Gefahr dann für die Gesellschaft sein.Aber hab ich das Bedürfnis dazu?Nein!Nicht mal im geringsten würde ich daran denken,wegen einem Computerspiel eine Waffe zu kaufen und dann durch die Ortschaft zu ziehen.Und was solche "POSTMODERNEN ANSTANDSMUTANTEN DER NEUZEIT" gleich aber fordern ist aus meiner Sicht überhaupt nicht nach zuvollziehen.Computerspiele machen demnach auch brutal und dumm.Hmm,wie kommt es dann,das ich lesen,schreiben und rechnen kann?Ich habe mir jetzt schon viele Diskussionen rund um das Thema angesehen.Demnach gilt ein Mensch der sich mit Spiele beschäftigt ,als sehr stiller ,zurückgezogener,gewaltbereiter und sehr dummer Mensch.Jetzt frage ich mich schon wie man so voreilig ,vor allem aus der Politik sowas sagen kann!Man geht einen Beruf nach in dem man gefordert ist und seine Leistung bringen muß.Und was für manche Politiker vielleicht sehr überraschend ist , ist die Tatsache ,das diese Menschen meistens über einen sehr hohen IQ verfügen und so nicht gerade als dumm gelten.
> Aber das alles zählt ja nicht.Nein,nein es wird sofort auf eine bestimmte Gruppe gezeigt,wenn mal wieder so ein Idiot von einem Mensch solch einen Amoklauf startet.Ich möchte nur einmal daran erinnern,wieviel Menschen allein in einer Woche im Fernsehen erschossen,erhängt,vergewaltigt,erdrosselt,ertränkt und zerstückelt werden.Da sagt keine Sau was.Oder der deutsche Innenminister kommt her und sagt , das bei einer Terrorgefahr und einer möglichen Flugzeugentführung ,das Flugzeug abgeschossen werden muss.Ja logisch es sind ja nur 200 bis 300 Menschen an Bord.Das ist bei weitem nicht so schlimm wie ein gewalttätiger Computerspieler.Wir haben den ganzen Tag Not,Elend und Krieg vor unserer Nase.Sei es im Fernsehen oder wo anders.Das halte ich für eine weitaus schlimmere Sache.Wieso kommt man in der Politik nicht mal auf das Umfeld des Täters zu sprechen?Ich meine,wenn ein Mensch einen Amoklauf startet,dann muß doch schon in der Familie was nicht stimmen.Da sollte man mal anfangen zu suchen.Die Betreuung unserer Kinder müsste sehr verstärkt werden.Aber das ist der Preis unserer Hochleistungs-Gesellschaft.Eltern schieben Ihre Kinder dem Staat zu und der soll sie dann formen.Aber das funktioniert nicht aber.Allein schon die Kinderarmut ist schon sehr bedenklich.Ein Verbot ist sowieso nicht durchsetzbar,dafür ist die Lobby viel zu mächtig.Die Politiker an sich haben weder Erfahrung noch ein Gespür dafür,wie es eigentlich mit der heutigen Generation bestellt ist.Wenn sie aber auf solche Verbote pochen,dann könnte man sehr viel in diesem Land abschaffen,das weitaus gefährlicher und pervers ist.Weg mit Drogen,Alkohol,Zigaretten,Homosexuellen,Skinheads,Linke,Grüne,Republikaner usw.Das schadet der Gesellschaft unglaublich.Aber solange immer wieder so ein Trottel meint, er muß , aus welchem Grund auch immer,so einen Lauf starten , wird sich sofort aber der Finger der Regierung auf uns "gefährlichen Spieler "richten.Meine persönliche Note ist gerade die,das ich Spiele aller Art spiele um wenigstens für eine bestimmte Zeit ,dem Alltag zu entfliehen.Denn dort draußen in der Welt fliegenden ganzen Tag die Fetzen.
> ...


----------



## DanielJuli (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Hi,
also diese ganze Diskussion nervt langsam. Die ARD will natürlich auch provozieren mit ihren Antworten. Damit erreicht sie genau solche Statements wie die Zitate am Schluß. Die Argumentation der ARD ansich ist jedoch reiner verbaler Dünnpfiff, das braucht man (mit ein bischen Schmalz zwischen den Schultern) nicht weiter erläutern. Ich glaube ich würde nach eher nach einem Steuerbescheid oder dem GEZ Bescheid Amoklaufen als nach irgendeinem Spiel (CS, DOOM, ...). Es gibt sowohl ein eigenständiges Jugendschutzgesetz und darüberhinaus für alle jüngeren eine FSK. Dies mal richtig konsequent umzusetzen, gepaart mit zwei aufgeschlossenen Elternteilen REICHT völlig. Alles andere ist SINNLOSER Aktionismus und baut wieder den elenden Bürokratismus auf. Ein Posting hier im Forum (weiß nicht mehr wer) hat es absolut korrekt ausgedrückt. Im Mittelalter waren es die Frauen die den Teufel verkörperten...dann Anfang des 19. Jahrhunderts der Jazz...60er die Rockmusik...Gras in den 70...Horrorfilme in den 80ern...DJ Bobo in den 90ern...und ab 2000 sind es die die KILLERSPIELE...Dünnschiss hoch 10!


----------



## Tooxer (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

mich würde mal interessieren wie diese so genannten Studien über Killer & Gewaltspiele eigentlich ermittelt werden? Setzen diese sogenannten Institute 1000 Spieler in einem Raum mit Killerspiel-Beschäftigung und schauen dann wer ausrastet??? Die eigentlichen Ursachen liegen doch ganz wo anders. Es muss nur wieder ein Grund vorgeschoben werden um die wahren Ursachen zu verschleiern...Nach meiner Meinung macht unser verdummenes Fernsehprogramm (Talk- & Gerichtshows am Nachmittag, irgendwelche Blödelshows sowie Serien wie "Gute Zeiten,... usw.) sowie unsere schlechte Regierungs-Politik (und das schon seit Jahren), entsprechende Familien- & Umgebungsverhältnisse, Hoffnungslosigkeit, Ausgrenzung, etc. bei weitem aggressiver, als wenn ich mich jeden Tag  1-2 Stunden damit beschäftige meine Virtuellen Gegner zu erledigen und das schon seit 15 Jahren...Killer- Gewaltspiele tragen vieleicht dazu bei dass Personen irgendwann mal "Amok" laufen, aber bitte schiebt es nicht immer auf das schwächste Glied in einer Kette von zig Ursachen & Gründe...


----------



## spidermm (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

tja, was die medien und die politiker nicht verstehen, wird schlecht gemacht und runtergeredet. bei den medien gehts um sensationen und zuschauerquoten bzw absatzzahlen. um so aufreissender und aktueller das thema, desto besser klingelt die kasse und steigen die zahlen.
bei der politik ist es doch auch nicht anders: hautsache mal sich selbst profiliert und bekannt gemacht indem man ein scharfer kritiker eines aktuellen themas ist.
es gibt doch 10000 andere themen, die genauso heiss sind. fragt keiner, welche psychologische vorgeschichte da mitwirkt? hat vielleicht jahrelanger konsum von TV und fragwürdigen filmen das ganze bereits im kindesalter verwurzelt?
schaut man sich das tv programm am frühen abend an, kann man nur den kopf schütteln. viel weniger brutal ist dies sicher auch nicht und vom nakten fleisch reden wir am besten mal garnicht.

um auf das beispiel "der 80 jahre alte raucher..." zurück zu kommen :
wenn das doch schon soo lange bekannt ist, dass rauchen krank macht bzw die leute sterben ....wieso wird hier nicht mal durchgegriffen und (allgem.)verbote ausgesprochen ? ah nee..stimmt ja...steckt zu viel geld dahinter...dann sucht man sich lieber ein anderes streitthema und versuchts dort. nur wird langsam die zeit knapp, da der markt durch spiele extrem wächst und dann auch "die grossen" die hand drauf halten 

omg is diese welt "im arsch"

bevor sich die geilen kritiker hieran aufgeilen, sollten die mal lieber versuchen, die richtig grossen probleme dieser welt zu lösen (siehe kriege überall)....


----------



## DocX (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Ich habe die Mail auch bekommen, habe aber damals sachlich und ohne Beschimpfungen argumentiert. Ich habe mich dann wirklich nocheinmal hingesetzt und denen eine weitere Antwort verfasst (wieder nur auf sachlicher Ebene, ca. 5 Seiten lang). Tja und das kam als traurige Antwort:

*Sehr geehrter XXX,

leider ist es uns aus Zeitgründen nicht möglich, in einen ausführlichen Diskurs mit Ihnen einzutreten.
Wir verweisen erneut auf die Studien, welche wir in der ersten Antwort zur Lektüre angeraten haben.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihre Redaktion KONTRASTE*


----------



## pfender (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Sollen die doch mit ihrer geistigen Armut weiterhin beschränkt auf das Thema blicken, Gegenargumente ignorieren, ja sollen sie doch Killerspiele verbieten dann bin ich eben Outlaw   , ich meine es bringt auch etwas positives mit sich, immerhin kann ich dann auf die geschnittenen deutschen Versionen verzichten und ich lerne noch ein paar Englisch vokabeln dazu


----------



## Michael-Miggi (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Tja, was erwartest du für eine Diskussion wo keine Argumente vorhanden sind? Gestern hab ich auch mal ne Stunde den Komissionsbericht über RS (!) überflogen und um ehrlich zu sein liest sich das ganze eher wie ein Actionfilm. Also bitte nicht falsch verstehen aber diese Situation mit irgendwelcher jeglich anderen zu vergleichen zeugt von echtem Nichtwissen oder noch viel schlimmer von Realitätsverlust! Den Leuten gehen die Argumente aus (falls Sie jemals welche besessen haben). Nur leider konnte ich nicht ganz feststellen ob dieser Bericht auch eurem Schreiben beigelegen bzw. verlinkt war? Also ich halte dass ganze für schlichten Humbug. Zu behaupten jemand sei zum Mörder geworden nur weil er Ballerspiele gezockt haben soll. Weiter Argumente möchte ich jetzt nicht einbringen, denn diese gibts schon zu genüge. Und es würden letztendlich nur immer die "gleichen" gebracht werden welche hier und in anderen Threads oft genug gesprochen wurde. Steinigt mich falls ich mich irre  aber ich glaube/hoffe dass das ganze sich irgendwann im Sand verlaufen wird. Andererseits bleibt die Frage was wir gegen ein "echtes" Verbot viel ausrichten könnten.

greetz


----------



## corax (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				pfender am 04.01.2007 11:31 schrieb:
			
		

> immerhin kann ich dann auf die geschnittenen deutschen Versionen verzichten und ich lerne noch ein paar Englisch vokabeln dazu



So sieht es aus, ich habe mir auch gerade mal wieder eine EV für 20€ mehr bestellt, aber was solls, es ist ein RTS und die letzten 10 Jahre waren einfach genial und ich muss es uncut und in voller Brutalität haben!

P.S:
-  Wer hier meint den Titel erkannt zu haben, der Irrt!
- Oh je, uncut bedeutet, ich habe keine Rot Grün Schwäche und die Menschen sind keine Cyborgs!


----------



## markenprodukt (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: "Unter die Gürtellinie gehen"*



			
				mimiMaster am 03.01.2007 22:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich persönliche finde diese Splatter-Filme jedoch um ein vielfaches schlimmer als jedes mir bekannte Spiel (wobei ich die ganz extremen Sachen wie "Manhunt" oder "Postal" nicht gespielt habe, wohl aber z.B. "SoF2").



Das find ich auch, solche Filme lassen mich teilweise erschaudern.
Ich kann echt nicht verstehen wieso Filme wieso es bei  Hostel und co nicht solche diskussionen gibt, finde den einfach nur völlig krank. (hier müsste man noch viel strenger kontrollieren dass sich ein MInderjähriger sowas nicht anschauen kann)
Aber laut Wikipedia hat unser lieblingsmagazin der Spiegel (Spieler sind dumm) den Film für gut befunden (quelle: Wikipedia)


----------



## chris040680 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Servus zusammen,

Ich bin auch wie die meisten die hier geschrieben haben langjähriger PC-Spieler und denke dementsprechend ähnlich über ein Verbot von Killerspielen.
Über Sendungen wie Kontraste oder auch Frontal21 ärgere ich mich schon lange nicht mehr. Deren Konzept ist es eben durch reiserische Berichterstattung über diverse Themen ihre Einschaltquoten zu erzielen. Ihr müsst nur mal andere Beiträge dieser Sendungen betrachten und werdet sehen, die meisten sind sehr übertrieben aus einem massentauglichen Standpunkt dargestellt und versuchen dem Zuschauer eine bestimmte Meinung unterzujubeln. Wenn man sich aber wirklich Gedanken über die Fakten macht kommen von Person zu Person, je nach eigenem Standpunkt unterschiedliche Meinungen zustande.
Und das ist meiner Meinung nach auch das Problem der "Killerspiele" (Der Begriff sagt schon alles). Wenn in Filmen wie Indiana Jones Köpfe rollen, Rambo halbe Armeen in die Luft jagt oder der smarte James Bond mit Waffengewalt den Weltfrieden rettet ist das ganz normal und gehört zum Alltag weil man schon seit jeher sei es durch Werbung oder diverse, im TV übertragene Filmvorstellungen davon überzeugt wird dass Kino glamourös und "gut" ist.
Ich denke dass es die Spieleindustrie bisher leider versäumt hat in der deutschen Öffentlichkeit ein solches Image aufzubauen, oder kennt ihr eine Sendung bzw. Werbespots über Egoshooter in den gängigen TV-Programmen, die kommende Spieletitel ähnlich effektiv wie Kinowerbung anpreist und dabei nicht das Töten der Gegner sondern die spannende Story in den Vordergrund hebt? Wenn ja ist mir vielleicht etwas entgangen.
Die Diskussionen über "Killerspiele" werden wahrscheinlich niemals enden, aber man sollte vielleicht versuchen auch die Menschen vom Thema Computerspiele zu begeistern, die bisher nichts davon halten. Schließlich gibt es auch bei Kinofilmen Leute die diese teils zu brutal finden aber deshalb nicht gleich ein Verbot fordern sondern davon überzeugt sind dass die entsprechende Alterseistufung ausreichend ist, wenn sie auch eingehalten wird.

Meinungsfreiheit ist doch was schönes!


----------



## tweek2k1 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Keine Lust alle 114 Posts zu lesen, aber hat mal jemand den Bericht zum Gutenberg Gymnasium gelsen?


Vorallem der Punkt: "Leitkriterien zur Persönlichkeitseinschätzung"

Wer sich das AUFMERKSAM durchliest und vorallem ALLES liest kann aus diesem Dokument NICHT zu dem Schluss kommen den unsere tolle, unabhängige, durch GEZ-Gebühren finanzierte, ARD- Redaktion daraus zieht.


Nur so als Hinweis ....


----------



## Jester84 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Also wir sollten uns noch mehr Gedanken machen, Killerspiele sind nur der Anfang!

Überlegt mal:
Ich spiele Rennspiele und wurde geblitzt.
Ich spiele GTA und hab falsch geparkt.
Ich spiele Wirtschaftssimulationen und vergleiche Preise im Supermarkt.

Also bin ich jetzt von Spielen geschädigt?
Wäre mir das ohne diese "teuflischen" Spiele nie passiert?


----------



## tweek2k1 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Jester84 am 04.01.2007 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wir sollten uns noch mehr Gedanken machen, Killerspiele sind nur der Anfang!
> 
> Überlegt mal:
> Ich spiele Rennspiele und wurde geblitzt.
> ...




OLOLOLOL Ok das mit den Wirtschaftssimulationen habe ich noch nie gehört ....

ABER: Jetzt weiss ich wieso die Konjunktur in Deutschland so schlecht ist. Leute haben besser gelernt mit ihrem Geld umzugehen und zahlen nicht mehr die Wucherpreise...... Jaja ... Aufschwung Ost macht unsere Wirtschaft kaputt !!


----------



## coolmuehl (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Besonders befremdet mich die Selbstgefälligkeit, mit der ARD-KONTRASTE via standardisierter E-Mail auch auf ernst zu nehmende Meinungsäußerungen zu diesem Thema reagiert. Die Antwort lässt gar keinen anderen Schluss zu, als dass die Redaktion KONTRASTE Computerspieler sämtlich für geistig minderbemittelt und im schlimmsten Fall für gewalttätig hält. Dieses pauschale Aburteilen ist - auch angesichts der Tatsache, dass die Redakteure ja von Gebühren der Bürger, auch der Computerspieler bezahlt werden - völlig inakzeptabel.

Zu einem Abschnitt lässt sich darüber hinaus genauso selbstgefällig antworten: Journalisten sind zwar keine Mathematiker, sollten jedoch einige Grundsätze der Logik und Statistik beherrschen. Denn der Vergleich zwischen Rauchern und Computerspielern ist unzutreffend. Raucher versterben regelmäßig früher als Nichtraucher. Der 80-jährige Kettenraucher ist daher die statistische Ausnahme. Überträgt man dieses Bild auf Computerspiele müssten die Mehrheit der Spieler ungebildete Amokschützen sein und der Counterstrike spielende Hochschulabsolvent die Ausnahme. Da in Deutschland jedoch meines Wissens nach bislang erst zwei junge Männer mit schulischen Problemen Amok gelaufen sind, es im Gegenzug jedoch tausende Studenten und Hochschulabsolventen gibt, die "Ballerspiele" spielen und nie in ihrem Leben straffällig werden, sind - nicht nur rein mathematisch gesehen - die Amokschützen von Erfurt und Emsdetten die "statistischen Ausreißer". 

Die Ursachenforschung muss also - tiefgründiger - weitergehen. Ich befürchte jedoch, dass selbstgefällige Journalisten damit überfordert sind.


----------



## M-X-X (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

[mmhhh
Also nach dem Artikel bin ich dann wohl doppelt gefärdet, ich spiele diese sogenannten "Killerspie" und ich war ein paar Jahre beim Bund.
Habe da sogar mit allen Üblichen Waffen geschossen.

Aber bin ich deswegen gefärdet ? 
Ich glaube nicht. 

Auserdem wenn es denn so sein sollte, das solche Spiele hier in Deutschland verboten werden, dann Frage ich mich was als nächstes kommt.
Muss ich dann demnächst bei der Stadtverwaltung nachfragen ob ich mal aufs Klo gehen darf?  
oder
Darf ich dann noch mit meiner Frau Schlafen ohne die Erlaubniss Ihrer Eltern.?   usw


----------



## firewalker2k (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



> Das gilt natürlich insbesondere für jene, die ohne valide Argumente vorzubringen, uns schlechte Recherche, unseriöse Berichterstattung, geistige Armut, Verschleuderung von Gebühren etc vorwerfen. Exemplarisches Zitat: "Ihr seid so welche Spacken. Dümmer gehts nicht" "Ihr seid doch alles spasten ihr hundesöhne. Fickt euch." (Fehler aus dem Original übernommen)



Öhm, mal so ne Frage: Ist das ein Phänomen, welches nur bei Computerspielern vorkommt?

Soweit ich weiß, eben nicht. Außerdem gibts auch genug Leute, die so über Politiker reden - Achtung, Politik verbieten! Macht Amokläufer >.<

PS: Ganz Firefox-Konform isses immer noch nicht *g*


----------



## DawnHellscream (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				oceano am 03.01.2007 21:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Glaubst du etwa die würden sofort zu absoluten Musterschülern mutieren sobald man ihnen nur die bösen Spiele wegnimmt? Das nenn ich mal naiv...




das hab ich nichtmal andeutungsweise gesagt ..also leg mir keien worte in den mund


----------



## Rampensau24 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Leute, ihr regt Euch auf, dass die Journalisten in der Mail Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen und vergleicht selbst immer die Spiele mit Filmen. Ich kann Euch wirklich nur empfehlen mediengewalt.de mal anzusurfen (Unterpunkt Linksammlung -> Computerspiele -> Forschung). Das sind keineswegs alles Fake-Studien, wie ihr es gerne hättet! Die beziehen sogar das soziale Umfeld sehr explizit mit ein. Dass die Spiele aber ein aktives Teilnehmen ermöglichen (im Gegensatz zum FILM!) sollte man auch ohne STudie erkennen. Man lässt sich nämlich von einem Computerspiel nicht nur berieseln, das macht doch eben das neue am Gaming aus. Der so genannte Flow, d.h. die Wahrnehmung der im Computerspiel gesteuerten Handlungen als eigenes Handeln unter Ausblendung der Außerspielwelt, und die so genannte Frustration, d.h. die Anreize durch Scheitern an Schwierigkeitsgrad von Rätsel und Aufgaben, es erneut zu versuchen, sind definitiv Größen, auf die sich die Wirkungsforscher einigen können. Natürlich folgt daraus keine konkrete Korrelation zwischen Spielen und sozialpsychotischem Verhalten. Wenn aber das Überwinden von Frustrationsreizen im Spiel eben in gewissen Spielen auch durch eine Bilderflut an Gewaltszenen erreicht wird, dann ist das zumindest bedenklich.

Und, auch wenn ich mich da wiederhole, es ging in dem Beitrag um KINDER UND JUGENDLICHE. Nicht um gefestigte Erwachsene, die die nötige Distanz haben. Es immer der Schule oder den Eltern vorzuwerfen, ist mir ebenfalls zu einfach. Nicht jedes Kind hat Eltern, die die nötige Computerspiele-Kompetenz mitbringen, eben weil sie (wieder im Gegensatz zum Film) selbst wenig Kontakt damit hatten und sie die Medien selbst nicht nutzen. Ich kann mir vorstelllen, dass es viele Eltern gibt, die zwar darauf achten, dass das Kind Abends keine Horrorfilme schaut, aber beim PC-Spiel wenig Ahnung hat.

Noch zwei Anmerkungen:
1. Ist es Zufall, dass das Militär in den USA möglichst realistische Computer-Simulationen einsetzt um Tötungshemmungen abzubauen ?

2. ISt es Zufall, dass die Amok-Läufer von Littleton bis Emsdetten eben mit ultra-brutalen Spielen ihre Zeit verbrachten UND teilweise ihre Taten damit im voraus durchspielten ?

Natürlich sind sie da eine Ausnahme, und auch ein Total-Verbot der Spiele wird solche Geschehnisse weder rückgängig machen noch verhindern können. Aber erstens wurde der Bericht nur an diesem, gerade aktuellen Kontext aufgehängt und bezog sich (, zweitens, ) auf die Angemessenheit von Gewalt in Spielen, an die Kinder ja anscheinend schon dran kommen.


----------



## mindscraper (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Rampensau24 am 04.01.2007 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Leute, ihr regt Euch auf, dass die Journalisten in der Mail Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen und vergleicht selbst immer die Spiele mit Filmen. Ich kann Euch wirklich nur empfehlen mediengewalt.de mal anzusurfen (Unterpunkt Linksammlung -> Computerspiele -> Forschung). Das sind keineswegs alles Fake-Studien, wie ihr es gerne hättet! Die beziehen sogar das soziale Umfeld sehr explizit mit ein. Dass die Spiele aber ein aktives Teilnehmen ermöglichen (im Gegensatz zum FILM!) sollte man auch ohne STudie erkennen. Man lässt sich nämlich von einem Computerspiel nicht nur berieseln, das macht doch eben das neue am Gaming aus. Der so genannte Flow, d.h. die Wahrnehmung der im Computerspiel gesteuerten Handlungen als eigenes Handeln unter Ausblendung der Außerspielwelt, und die so genannte Frustration, d.h. die Anreize durch Scheitern an Schwierigkeitsgrad von Rätsel und Aufgaben, es erneut zu versuchen, sind definitiv Größen, auf die sich die Wirkungsforscher einigen können. Natürlich folgt daraus keine konkrete Korrelation zwischen Spielen und sozialpsychotischem Verhalten. Wenn aber das Überwinden von Frustrationsreizen im Spiel eben in gewissen Spielen auch durch eine Bilderflut an Gewaltszenen erreicht wird, dann ist das zumindest bedenklich.
> 
> Und, auch wenn ich mich da wiederhole, es ging in dem Beitrag um KINDER UND JUGENDLICHE. Nicht um gefestigte Erwachsene, die die nötige Distanz haben. Es immer der Schule oder den Eltern vorzuwerfen, ist mir ebenfalls zu einfach. Nicht jedes Kind hat Eltern, die die nötige Computerspiele-Kompetenz mitbringen, eben weil sie (wieder im Gegensatz zum Film) selbst wenig Kontakt damit hatten und sie die Medien selbst nicht nutzen. Ich kann mir vorstelllen, dass es viele Eltern gibt, die zwar darauf achten, dass das Kind Abends keine Horrorfilme schaut, aber beim PC-Spiel wenig Ahnung hat.
> 
> ...



Zu dem Vergleich Film - Spiel habe ich eine Interessante These bei einer Diskussion auf GIGA gesehen, dort ging es um "Killerspiele".  Ein USK-Prüfer führte an, das ein Vergleich von Film - Spiel eigentlich nicht möglich ist, aber aus anderen Gründen wie Sie sie aufgeführt haben, und zwar sieht man als Nichtspieler nur die Bilder die durchaus äußerst brutal sein können, wobei im Deutschen Fernsehen größtenteils unzensierte Bilder entsprechender Spiele gezeigt werden, diese in Deutschland jedoch gar nicht erhältlich sind, jedoch nimmt man als Spieler solche Bilder anders war man sieht vor allen Dingen die Arbeit die geschafft wurde um an diese Stelle erst zu kommen.

Und das mit der US Armee ist ja auch klar, was würde es den kosten jedesmal neue Tiere, die Munition usw., meiner Meinung nach ist das vor allen Dingen ein Kostenfaktor. Und klar das diese äußerst realistisch sein müssen, auf Hasen schießen entspricht normalerweise keinem Kriegsszenario, außerdem werden diese mit einem ganz anderen Ziel "gespielt".

Ich würde prinzipiell eher sagen das solche Menschen eher lieber zu solch einem Spiel greifen als das diese Spiele die Menschen zu so etwas machen.

Und ne ganz abstrakte Idee ist vielleicht auch das es mehr solcher Fälle geben könnte wenn solche Spiele nicht existieren würden, denn hier kann man eventuelles Potenzial etwas mindern.

Zu der Mail von Kontrast sag ich mal nichts ich glaube die ist selbsterklärend.

mindscraper


----------



## Ra-Tiel (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Rampensau24 am 04.01.2007 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Und, auch wenn ich mich da wiederhole, es ging in dem Beitrag um KINDER UND JUGENDLICHE. Nicht um gefestigte Erwachsene, die die nötige Distanz haben.


Warum richtet sich das Verbot dann gegen Erwachsene? Die aktuellen Jugendschutzmaßnahmen sind *völlig* ausreichend, wenn sie denn konsequent angewendet werden würden.



			
				Rampensau24 am 04.01.2007 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Es immer der Schule oder den Eltern vorzuwerfen, ist mir ebenfalls zu einfach.


Allerdings sind genau dies die springenden Punkte.

Die Schulen sollen auf der einen Seite immer mehr an Erziehungs-/Betreuungsarbeit leisten mit immer weniger Mitteln. Geordnete Lehrpläne für Medienkompetenz oder den Umgang mit Medien gibt es nicht, und oft sind die Schulen auch nur bemittleidenswert schlecht ausgestattet (30 3 Jahre alte Computer für über 1000 Schüler wie an meiner alten Schule zum Beispiel).

Die Eltern auf der anderen Seite sind immer mehr überfordert. Immer höhere Lebenshaltungskosten und Abgaben erfordern immer längere Arbeitszeiten, was sich natürlich schlecht auf ihre elterlichen Pflichten auswirkt, da sie kaum noch Zeit/Lust haben sich um ihre Kinder zu kümmern, und daher jede Möglichkeit (lies: Computer) nutzen um mal ihre Ruhe zu haben.



			
				Rampensau24 am 04.01.2007 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Nicht jedes Kind hat Eltern, die die nötige Computerspiele-Kompetenz mitbringen, eben weil sie (wieder im Gegensatz zum Film) selbst wenig Kontakt damit hatten und sie die Medien selbst nicht nutzen. Ich kann mir vorstelllen, dass es viele Eltern gibt, die zwar darauf achten, dass das Kind Abends keine Horrorfilme schaut, aber beim PC-Spiel wenig Ahnung hat.


Dann muss hier eben gegengesteuert werden. Genau deswegen wurde ja auch ein staatlicher Führerschein eingeführt und nicht die Autos verboten. 

Dann müssen eben die Eltern Medienkurse besuchen, sich kundig machen über die neuen Technologien und wie man sie mit Kindern am vernünftigsten einsetzt. Für jeden (Entschuldigung für die Ausdrucksweise, ist aber so) Scheiß gibt es Vorschriften und verbindliche Maßnahmen, aber in dem Zusammenhang gar nichts? Lächerlich.



			
				Rampensau24 am 04.01.2007 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch zwei Anmerkungen:
> 1. Ist es Zufall, dass das Militär in den USA möglichst realistische Computer-Simulationen einsetzt um Tötungshemmungen abzubauen ?


Gegenfrage: Warum haben die USA ihre Bootcamps noch nicht abgeschafft in denen den Rekruten jeglicher Wille gebrochen wird? Wenn Computerspiele ausreichen würden um das zu tun was du behauptest, würden die Leute nicht über Hindernistracks gehetzt oder stundenlangem Waffendrill unterzogen sondern einfach bloß 14h am Tag gezwungen CS zu spielen.



			
				Rampensau24 am 04.01.2007 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> 2. ISt es Zufall, dass die Amok-Läufer von Littleton bis Emsdetten eben mit ultra-brutalen Spielen ihre Zeit verbrachten UND teilweise ihre Taten damit im voraus durchspielten ?


Trugschluß. Sie hatten keine Probleme weil sie solche Spiele gespielt haben, sondern haben solche Spiele gespielt weil sie Probleme hatten. Du vertauscht Ursache und Wirkung, wie auch die ARD. Ganz schlechtes Kino. 



			
				Rampensau24 am 04.01.2007 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich sind sie da eine Ausnahme, und auch ein Total-Verbot der Spiele wird solche Geschehnisse weder rückgängig machen noch verhindern können. Aber erstens wurde der Bericht nur an diesem, gerade aktuellen Kontext aufgehängt und bezog sich (, zweitens, ) auf die Angemessenheit von Gewalt in Spielen, an die Kinder ja anscheinend schon dran kommen.


Und was nutzt ein nationales Verbot wenn sich die Welt einen feuchten Dreck drum schert? Der Vergleich von Beckstein mit Kinderpornographie und dass das Verbot da ja auch was genützt hätte lässt völlig aussen vor dass Kinderpornographie _international_ geächtet ist und in jedem Land unter Strafe steht um eben die Kinder vor solchen Perverslingen zu schützen. Dies trifft auf Computerspiele aber überhaupt nicht zu... oder hast du schonmal in Q4 ein Pixel misshandelt?


----------



## schmitty (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

http://www.rbb-online.de/_/kontraste/beitrag_jsp/key=rbb_beitrag_5083247.html
Lest das mal selbst ,danach verspürt ihr sicherlich auch den drang zu töten...  jouarnalistische Meisterleistung...oh man...ganz weit unten im Keller...unterstes Nivou...ist echt heftig.Sowas hätte ich nich erwartet,deswegen wollte ich mich jetzt mal schlau machen was dort überhaupt gesagt wurde.aber das is ja schlimmer als meine Erwartungen.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Rampensau24 am 04.01.2007 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind keineswegs alles Fake-Studien, wie ihr es gerne hättet! Die beziehen sogar das soziale Umfeld sehr explizit mit ein.



Natürlich gibt es diese Studien, genauso wie es mindestens gleich viele Studien gibt, die exakt das Gegenteil als Ergebnis bekommen.
Abgesehen davon hab ich von den Studien mit dem Ergebnis "Spiele machen doof/brutal" noch keine gesehen, die überhaupt einen wissenschaftlichen Ansatz hat. Nicht objektiv "gibt es eine Wirkung durch Spielen, wenn ja welche?" sondern "wir wollen zeigen, dass spielen die und die Wirkung hat".

Allein schon die Studie mit Ergebnis "Spiele machen doof - die Schulnoten wären umso schlechter desto mehr gespielt wird" ist mehr als lächerlich. 
Wenn das Kind ausreichend lernt werden auch nicht die Noten schlechter. Würde das Kind statt zu spielen den ganzen Tag Romane lesen oder Joggen sehen die Noten nicht im geringsten besser aus.



> Dass die Spiele aber ein aktives Teilnehmen ermöglichen (im Gegensatz zum FILM!) sollte man auch ohne STudie erkennen. Man lässt sich nämlich von einem Computerspiel nicht nur berieseln, das macht doch eben das neue am Gaming aus. [...] Wenn aber das Überwinden von Frustrationsreizen im Spiel eben in gewissen Spielen auch durch eine Bilderflut an Gewaltszenen erreicht wird, dann ist das zumindest bedenklich.



Auch wenn das für dich Äpfel und Birnen sind, selbst Vertreter des Filmverbandes haben sich bei Diskussion beteiligt, dass sie damals exakt die gleichen Anschuldigungen erdulden mussten (siehe verlinkter Film Papa, Mama, Zombie), Jugendliche würden durch die Filme verroht/gewalttätig usw.

Allerdings stimmt der Unterschied zum Film, die aktive Rolle des Spielers.
Wie du selbst aber sagst, auf "gefestigte" Menschen (ich sage extra nicht Erwachsene) hat das keinen Einfluss oder den Verlust der Realität zur Folge.

Ich erinnere nur daran, dass zur Veröffentlichung von "Leiden des jungen Werthers" ein BUCH bestimmte Menschen zum Selbstmord verleitete. (übrigens gab es dann auch schon eine Diskussion, das Buch sei eine Aufruf zum Suizid) - es gibt immer leichter beeinflussbare Menschen (die meist auch noch die Intention der Medien missverstehen).




> Und, auch wenn ich mich da wiederhole, es ging in dem Beitrag um KINDER UND JUGENDLICHE. Nicht um gefestigte Erwachsene, die die nötige Distanz haben. Ich kann mir vorstelllen, dass es viele Eltern gibt, die zwar darauf achten, dass das Kind Abends keine Horrorfilme schaut, aber beim PC-Spiel wenig Ahnung hat.



Das einzige was dies vielleicht verhindern würde, wäre eine Verbannung jeglicher 18er Titel aus Deutschland. Und selbst dann wären sie Online zu besorgen - durch die hohe Nachfrage vielleicht sogar einfacher. Und wo soll man dann aufhören? Ein Shooter ab 16 ist trotzdem nicht für 7jährige geeignet, kann aber dann auch von den Eltern ausgehändigt werden.
Genau wie damals bei Filmen müssen Eltern einfach die letzte Instanz sein, Punkt. Staat/Handel muss/kann nur dafür sorgen, dass das Kind die Spiele nicht selber nach Hause bringt.

apropos Deutschland... Hat irgend ein Journalist überhaupt mal in das europäische Umfeld geschaut? Wie es da mit der Jugendfreigabe von Spielen und Amokläufen ist?




> 1. Ist es Zufall, dass das Militär in den USA möglichst realistische Computer-Simulationen einsetzt um Tötungshemmungen abzubauen ?


Wenn die meinen das würde gehen.. Und ist der Sinn der Simulationen nicht die Reaktion zu üben, also wenn diese Situation eintritt nicht lange zu zögern? Oder Gegenfrage, warum laufen die Soldaten jetzt nicht überall Amok? (und für Kriegsverbrechen brauchte man auch nie Simulationen...)



> 2. ISt es Zufall, dass die Amok-Läufer von Littleton bis Emsdetten eben mit ultra-brutalen Spielen ihre Zeit verbrachten UND teilweise ihre Taten damit im voraus durchspielten ?


Wann haben die denn ein Schulmassaker-spiel gespielt?
Abgesehen davon ja, ist gewissermaßen Zufall, oder besser gesagt der Schlag Leute ist eben auch von solchen Medien fasziniert. Da stimmt aber vorher schon etwas nicht. Kein Amoklauf wurde aus dem Grund verübt etwas nachspielen zu wollen, sondern weil man diese Menschen eben töten/verletzten wollte (aufgrund von mobbing usw.).

Abgesehen davon gab es auch schon vor Film und Spiel Amokläufe..
Und meines Wissens benötigt man zur Ausführung solcher immer Waffen :-o


----------



## pilzbefall (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

unredliche Argumentation dieser gez-subventionierten Damen & Herren: 

man schildert ausschließlich Extrembeispiele, ohne sie als solche zu kennzeichnen und erzeugt damit den Eindruck, es gäbe fast ausschließlich Abschlacht-Simulationen. 

Dann kommen sie mit statistischem Zusammenhang, den niemand leugnet.

Gibts noch ne Steigerung? Ja:

Im Rechtfertigungstext wird am Raucherbeispiel gezeigt, daß man mit Extrembeispielen nicht weiterkommt, da sie den statistischen Zusammenhang verzerren!!! 

Gibts noch ne Steigerung? Schon wieder:

Sie wiederholen die Demagogen-Masche und zitieren ausschließlich extreme Emails von empörten PC-Spielern. 

Objektiver Journalismus adé.


----------



## Trancemaster (4. Januar 2007)

*Ich weiss jetzt wieder...*

... warum ich keine Gebühren zahle!


----------



## Trancemaster (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				schmitty am 04.01.2007 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.rbb-online.de/_/kontraste/beitrag_jsp/key=rbb_beitrag_5083247.html
> Lest das mal selbst ,danach verspürt ihr sicherlich auch den drang zu töten...  jouarnalistische Meisterleistung...oh man...ganz weit unten im Keller...unterstes Nivou...ist echt heftig.Sowas hätte ich nich erwartet,deswegen wollte ich mich jetzt mal schlau machen was dort überhaupt gesagt wurde.aber das is ja schlimmer als meine Erwartungen.



Das ist einfach nur GEIL:

_Prof. Manfred Spitzer, Psychiater und Gehirnforscher 
„Aus meiner Sicht wird es höchste Zeit, dass wir uns heute ganz drastisch gegen diese Dinge wehren, denn ein paar Leute verdienen sehr viel Geld damit, dass es der gesamten Gesellschaft in 20 Jahren schlechter geht, weil die Leute intellektuell nicht mehr so weit sind und weil sie insgesamt gewaltbereiter sind. Und das dürfen wir nicht zulassen.“ _

Ich weiss auch wer Schuld daran ist: DAS FERNSEHEN!!!

Jawoll - schau sich einer nur mal das Programm an. "Talkshows" in denen ein Assi ohne Zähne nach dem anderen auftritt, und eine verbale Art an sich hat, die meine 3-jährige Tochter schon ablegte.

Pseudo-Gerichtssendungen bei denen am Ende immer die Gerechtigkeit sieht. Jeder der schonmal eine Gerichtsverhandlung hatte, bekommt angesichts dessen was er da zu sehen bekommt eine Stinkwut. 

25 Musikantenstadl in einer Woche! Kein Wunder das die älteren Menschen bei soviel "Heile Welt Schlagermukke" die Wirklichkeit auf der Straße nicht mehr mitbekommen und erschrocken sind, dass die Jugendlichen Frauen als "Spalte" oder "***" bezeichnen.

Den "Rest" liefert die BILD - SO züchtet man Amokläufer!

Leider kann man das heute ja nicht mehr so einfach ins Rampenlicht stellen. Mich würde durchaus interessieren, ob diese "Opfer dieser Gewaltverherrlichenden Spiele" nicht täglich "Barbara Salesch" oder "Hinter Gittern" gesehen haben, und sich nur deswegen selbst erschossen, weil sie die Szenen die da gezeigt werden nicht selbst erleben wollten!   

Wer weiss das schon?


----------



## pilzbefall (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

@ Transmaster

neben diesem inhaltlichen Fernseh-Abort gibts noch den formalen Blitzmüll, das Überhandnehmen von einer Art Werbung, daß sich einem die Pupillen verflüssigen und die Augenmuskulatur reißt. Und dazu eine Art von Einheitswerbestimme, so eine Mischung aus Rülpsen und Wiehern, quasi pädophil.

Das Zerstückeln des Filmmaterials in lauter Blitzbildchen ist die hinterfotzigste Art der Verblödung, weil vorbegrifflich. Diese Fernsehblitzgewitter machen einen doch unfassbar aggressiv. Dagegen ist Doom-Gemetzel reinster Kaiserwalzer.


----------



## cbw249 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

ich kann dazu nur soviel sagen: 
schade das die Ard-Redaktion nur ihre Subjektive Argumentation zum besten gibt, anstatt wirklich objektiv an die ganze Sache heranzugehen. Also eher blinder Aktionismus anstatt wirkliche solide Pressearbeit, und solche Leute muss ich mit meinen GEZ Gebühren unterstützen


----------



## KabaKacke (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



> Da, wo die Nachrichtensendungen Verbrechen nicht bis zum Ende zeigen und ihren Zuschauern das Schlimmste ersparen - wie bei dieser Enthauptung einer Geisel im Irak - da beginnen die Computerspiele erst.


öhm ja
das sag ich auch immer wieder wenn ich das Horoorspiel "Urmels Großer Flug" spiele ey... da fliegen die köppe nur so
aber bei CS ey!!! da mach ich koppweitschießen, weil man in JEDEM Computerspiel (vor allem in deutschland) köopfeabhacken kann.
aber ich bin ja mittlerweile so "verroht", ich seh das ja schon gar nich mehr.

armes deutschland 


kaum ein paar zeilen weiter unten heißt es:



> Diese Spiele führen nicht nur zu größerer Verrohung und Brutalität. In einer groß angelegten Studie mit 23.000 Schülern wurde deutlich: Diese Spiele machen sogar dumm.



mann muss ich dumm sein, das ich mir diesen artikel da durchgelesen habe   
ein glück hab ich noch nich so viel Urmels Großer FLug gespielt, sonst könnt ich schon gar nicht mehr lesen ...  


Um mal wieder was gutes für mein Gehirn zu tun, guck ich mir doch heute Abend mal Saw II an.
Wahrscheinlich habe ich deswegen das Lesen nicht verlehrnt


was für ein glück ...


----------



## plutonium67 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Trancemaster am 04.01.2007 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist einfach nur GEIL:
> 
> _Prof. Manfred Spitzer, Psychiater und Gehirnforscher
> „Aus meiner Sicht wird es höchste Zeit, dass wir uns heute ganz drastisch gegen diese Dinge wehren, denn ein paar Leute verdienen sehr viel Geld damit, dass es der gesamten Gesellschaft in 20 Jahren schlechter geht, weil die Leute intellektuell nicht mehr so weit sind und weil sie insgesamt gewaltbereiter sind. Und das dürfen wir nicht zulassen.“ _
> ...



Von dem Psychiater hab ich in all meinen Lehrbüchern (und ja, da steht viel schlaues drin) auf dem weg zum psychiatriepfleger nie gehört... und nie, wirklich nie so einen blödsinn von anderen psychiatern (und das waren schlauere...) gelesen. abgesehen davon sind alle statistiken über raube, morde etc. rückläufig. irgendwie widerspricht sich das ein bisserl. (quelle spiegel 50/06).


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht wie man dazu eine Studie machen will...
Option 1: 
Man sperrt die Testpersonen jahrelang in einen dunklen Raum und lässt sie zocken
oder:
Option 2:
Man lässt sie zocken und lässt sie in der Freizeit in Ruhe.
Meiner Meinung nach wird in der Regel Option 2 angewandt... 
Aber wie soll man dann "messen" können, ob es wirklich die Spiele waren die Gewalttätig und dumm gemacht haben? 
Die Testpersonen waren einer Unzahl anderer Faktoren ausgesetzt....
Und ausserdem: 
Wenn Spiele aggressiv und dumm machen, was wird dann aus den 23000 Testpersonen? Werden die hingerichtet weil sie eine Gefahr für die Gesellschaft sind?  
Wenn es wirklich so gefählich ist, hätte man nicht xtausend Leute zum testen benutzt....
Man testet eine Krankheit ja auch nicht an Tausenden Menschen und sagt dann: Ja sie ist ansteckend und tödlich


----------



## boneym (5. Januar 2007)

*LOL das muss man gesehen haben!*



			
				ARD schrieb:
			
		

> All die empörten Spieler von Killerspielen, die sich selbst in Ihren E-mails Friedlichkeit und Intelligenz attestierten dürfen sich also als statistische Ausreißer betrachten.



Ich überlege gerade was die ARD schreibt. Das heißt also: Statistik fürn Arsch sofern zu untersuchendes Objekt behauptet, einer gehöre gar nicht dazu?

Wow, ARD ... was für ne Fehlleistung! Nach euerer verkorsten Aussage hin würde ja jeder, der behauptet:
"All diejenigen, normal auf die Welt gekommenen, die sich selbst als vom Storch gebracht bezeichnen, dürfen sich also als statistische Ausreißer betrachten."
Dann würde derjenige damit beweisen, daß der Storch wirklich die Kinder bringt, indem er es einfach behauptet. Ist doch so, das habt ihr doch gerade gesagt, ARD?!
Sagt mal gehts noch???


----------



## RonnyAtHome (5. Januar 2007)

*Beschämend*

Es ist schon echt beschämend wie die verdeckte Steuer (GEZ) zur politischen Meinungsbildung benutzt wird. Meines Erachtens sollten öffentlich rechtliche Rundfunkanstalten aufdecken, berichten oder interviewen, sich jedoch nicht mit fadenscheinigen Statistiken oder eigens gebildeten Meinungen beteiligen. Ich fordere wirklich, das unsinnige System abzuschaffen. Wir brauchen keine Rundfunkanstalten mehr. Die informelle Grundversorgung ist und bleibt trotzdem gesichtert. Und der Bürger kann seine Quelle sogar frei wählen und wird nicht mit ungerechtfertigten Abgaben behelligt. Schönen Tag noch!


----------



## DistantWorlds (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Worüber ich mich ja schepp lachen könnte ist:

Ich habe vor kurzem einen Bericht gesehen wo Neurologen die Behauptung untersucht haben, dass Spiele aggressiv machen (dazu haben sie u.A. auch EKG's verwendet) und sie kamen zu folgendem Schluss:

Ja, bei actionreichen Spielen, ist es oft so, dass man aggressiv reagiert, allerdings nur bis man das Spiel ausschaltet denn dann sinkt eben diese Aggressivität wieder binnen weniger Minuten (2 oder 3, waren's glaub ich).

Kurz und knapp: 

Actionspiele haben also nur für die Dauer des Spielens eine Wirkung, aber keine langzeitige Auswirkung, sprich beeinflußt auch nicht das soziale Verhalten.

Darüber hört, sieht und liest man aber natürlich nichts in den Medien!  


			
				RonnyAtHome am 05.01.2007 11:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Meines Erachtens sollten öffentlich rechtliche Rundfunkanstalten aufdecken, berichten oder interviewen [..]


Wieso sollten sie das tun? Sie profitieren doch davon wenn sie den Politikern nach dem Mund reden? Außerdem schau Dir doch mal an wer momentan Chefintendant beim ARD ist bzw. welcher Partei diese Person angehört - die hat doch gar kein Interesse an objektiver Berichterstattung!


----------



## Rampensau24 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Beschämend*



			
				RonnyAtHome am 05.01.2007 11:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist schon echt beschämend wie die verdeckte Steuer (GEZ) zur politischen Meinungsbildung benutzt wird. Meines Erachtens sollten öffentlich rechtliche Rundfunkanstalten aufdecken, berichten oder interviewen, sich jedoch nicht mit fadenscheinigen Statistiken oder eigens gebildeten Meinungen beteiligen. Ich fordere wirklich, das unsinnige System abzuschaffen. Wir brauchen keine Rundfunkanstalten mehr. Die informelle Grundversorgung ist und bleibt trotzdem gesichtert. Und der Bürger kann seine Quelle sogar frei wählen und wird nicht mit ungerechtfertigten Abgaben behelligt. Schönen Tag noch!




Ich halte übrigens Leute, die hier so empört tun, als würden ihre Gebühren zum Fenster rausgeschmissen, und sie gleichzeotig auch tatsächlich zahlen für statistische Ausreißer...

Im übrigen bekommen auch die Privaten einen Teil der GEZ-Gebühren, das erzählen die nur nicht so gerne.

Und jetzt frag ich Euch ganz ehrlich: Glaubt ihr wirklich, dass ein eventueller Bericht über eine Studie, die Computerspiele für harmlos erklärt auf den Provaten überhaupt eine winzige Chance hätte? Glaubt ihr wirklich es gibt noch vernünftige Reportagen und Politmagazine, wenn die Rundfunkanstalten abgeschafft werden ? 
Man hat auf Monitor schon GEZ-kritische Berichte gesehen, und auch die anderen Politmagazine haben recht wenig Probleme damit Politikern aller Couleur ans Bein zu pinkeln.
ARD, ZDF, arte, KiKa, 3sat, die Dritten, Phoenix....Alles abschaffen und nur noch Bertelsmann TV oder wahlweise ProSiebenSat1 Media AG ? Das kann doch nicht Euer Ernst sein... Die interpretieren doch die Grundversorgung als 50 Prozent Werbung, 50 Prozent Unterhaltung. Harald Schmidt hat das nicht umsonst Unterschichten-Fernsehen genannt. Sagt mir nur bitte rechtzeitig Bescheid, damit ich auswandern kann, okay.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Trancemaster am 04.01.2007 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> _Prof. Manfred Spitzer, Psychiater und Gehirnforscher
> „Aus meiner Sicht wird es höchste Zeit, dass wir uns heute ganz drastisch gegen diese Dinge wehren, denn ein paar Leute verdienen sehr viel Geld damit, dass es der gesamten Gesellschaft in 20 Jahren schlechter geht, weil die Leute intellektuell nicht mehr so weit sind und weil sie insgesamt gewaltbereiter sind. Und das dürfen wir nicht zulassen.“ _


Das Selbe, oder Ähnliches, hat man damals auch gesagt, als die böse Rockmusik populär wurde, man Frauen das Wählen erlaubt hat, Homosexualität nicht mehr unter Strafe gestellt wurde, und man in den USA die Sklaverei abgeschafft hat.

Jede Generation braucht halt passende, aber unberechtigte, Feindbilder. Für einige sind es Computerspiele, für andere (so wie mich) Politiker der CDU. So bleibt das Leben zumindest niemals langweilig.

Regards, eX!


----------



## oceano (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Diese heutige Jugend ist von Grund auf verdorben, 
sie ist böse, gottlos und faul. 
Sie wird nie wieder so sein wie die Jugend vorher, 
und es wird ihr niemals gelingen, unsere Kultur zu erhalten. 
(Babylonischer Kulturkritiker vor 5000 Jahren) 

Die Jugend achtet das Alter nicht mehr, zeigt bewusst ein 
ungepflegtes Aussehen, sinnt auf Umsturz, zeigt keine 
Lernbereitschaft und ist ablehnend gegen überkommene Werte. 
(Altägyptischer Papyrus) 

Unsere Jugend ist heruntergekommen und zuchtlos. 
Die jungen Leute hören nicht mehr auf ihre Eltern. 
Das Ende der Welt ist nahe. 
(Keilschrifttext aus Ur um 2000 v. Chr.) 

Ich habe keine Hoffnung für die Zukunft unseres Volkes, 
wenn sie von der frivolen Jugend von heute abhängig sein soll. 
Denn die Jugend ist ohne Zweifel unerhört rücksichtslos und 
frühreif. Als ich jünger war, lehrte man uns gutes Benehmen 
und Respekt vor unseren Eltern. Aber die Jugend von heute 
will alles besser wissen und ist immer mit dem Mund vorweg. 
(Hesiod, um 800 v. Chr.) 

Die Jugend liebt heutzutage den Luxus. Sie hat schlechte 
Manieren, verachtet die Autorität, hat keinen Respekt vor den 
älteren Leuten und schwatzt, wo sie arbeiten sollte. Die jungen 
Leute stehen nicht mehr auf, wenn ältere das Zimmer betreten. 
Sie widersprechen ihren Eltern und tyrannisieren ihre Lehrer. 
(Sokrates, 470-399 v.Chr.) 

Ich habe überhaupt keine Hoffnung mehr in die Zukunft 
unseres Landes, wenn einmal unsere Jugend die Männer von 
morgen stellt. Unsere Jugend ist unerträglich, unverantwortlich 
und entsetzlich anzusehen. 
(Aristoteles, 384-322 v. Chr.)


----------



## zordiac (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Noch eine Frage:
ist es Zufall, daß Du Dich erst vor 12 Stunden hier angemeldet hast und vorher kein Interesse an diesem Forum oder dieser Seite, wahrscheinlich nicht einmal Computerspielen gezeigt hast?

Kann es daher sein, daß Du vielleicht nicht annähernd soviel Ahnung von dem hast, worüber Du redest, wie Du vorzugeben scheinst?

Ich finde: Das kann sein. 



			
				Rampensau24 am 04.01.2007 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Leute, ihr regt Euch auf, dass die Journalisten in der Mail Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen und vergleicht selbst immer die Spiele mit Filmen. Ich kann Euch wirklich nur empfehlen mediengewalt.de mal anzusurfen (Unterpunkt Linksammlung -> Computerspiele -> Forschung). Das sind keineswegs alles Fake-Studien, wie ihr es gerne hättet! Die beziehen sogar das soziale Umfeld sehr explizit mit ein. Dass die Spiele aber ein aktives Teilnehmen ermöglichen (im Gegensatz zum FILM!) sollte man auch ohne STudie erkennen. Man lässt sich nämlich von einem Computerspiel nicht nur berieseln, das macht doch eben das neue am Gaming aus. Der so genannte Flow, d.h. die Wahrnehmung der im Computerspiel gesteuerten Handlungen als eigenes Handeln unter Ausblendung der Außerspielwelt, und die so genannte Frustration, d.h. die Anreize durch Scheitern an Schwierigkeitsgrad von Rätsel und Aufgaben, es erneut zu versuchen, sind definitiv Größen, auf die sich die Wirkungsforscher einigen können. Natürlich folgt daraus keine konkrete Korrelation zwischen Spielen und sozialpsychotischem Verhalten. Wenn aber das Überwinden von Frustrationsreizen im Spiel eben in gewissen Spielen auch durch eine Bilderflut an Gewaltszenen erreicht wird, dann ist das zumindest bedenklich.
> 
> Und, auch wenn ich mich da wiederhole, es ging in dem Beitrag um KINDER UND JUGENDLICHE. Nicht um gefestigte Erwachsene, die die nötige Distanz haben. Es immer der Schule oder den Eltern vorzuwerfen, ist mir ebenfalls zu einfach. Nicht jedes Kind hat Eltern, die die nötige Computerspiele-Kompetenz mitbringen, eben weil sie (wieder im Gegensatz zum Film) selbst wenig Kontakt damit hatten und sie die Medien selbst nicht nutzen. Ich kann mir vorstelllen, dass es viele Eltern gibt, die zwar darauf achten, dass das Kind Abends keine Horrorfilme schaut, aber beim PC-Spiel wenig Ahnung hat.
> 
> ...


----------



## zordiac (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				DocX am 04.01.2007 11:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe die Mail auch bekommen, habe aber damals sachlich und ohne Beschimpfungen argumentiert. Ich habe mich dann wirklich nocheinmal hingesetzt und denen eine weitere Antwort verfasst (wieder nur auf sachlicher Ebene, ca. 5 Seiten lang). Tja und das kam als traurige Antwort:
> 
> *Sehr geehrter XXX,
> 
> ...




Sehr geehrter Herr XXX
leider war es uns aus Zeitgründen nicht möglich die vorher von uns genannten Studien zu lesen.
Daher können wir Ihrer Argumentation nicht folgen und somit die Arbeit an einer weiteren recherchefreien Dokumentation förtführen.


----------



## Kandinata (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				zordiac am 05.01.2007 19:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch eine Frage:
> ist es Zufall, daß Du Dich erst vor 12 Stunden hier angemeldet hast und vorher kein Interesse an diesem Forum oder dieser Seite, wahrscheinlich nicht einmal Computerspielen gezeigt hast?
> 
> Kann es daher sein, daß Du vielleicht nicht annähernd soviel Ahnung von dem hast, worüber Du redest, wie Du vorzugeben scheinst?



selbst wenn, er kickt seine argumentation selber mit diesem satz

"Aber erstens wurde der Bericht nur an diesem, gerade aktuellen Kontext aufgehängt und bezog sich (, zweitens, ) auf die Angemessenheit von Gewalt in Spielen, an die Kinder ja anscheinend schon dran kommen."

entwickler machen spiel ab 16/18... prüfstelle macht siegel drauf 16/18...

damit ist die argumentation gekippt weil sicherlich nicht die spiele (die man ja verbieten will) selber daran schuld sind das die jüngeren sie spielen, so einfach ist das

selbst der grössten kritiker sollte mit dieser simplen darstellung die eigentliche problematik verstehen


----------



## zordiac (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				anjuna80 am 04.01.2007 10:41 schrieb:
			
		

> @Mail
> 
> Also ich bin von nem Computerspiel noch nie so agressiv geworden wie von eurer Mail.



LOL.
Beste Antwort des Threads. ROFL.


----------



## Rampensau24 (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				zordiac am 05.01.2007 19:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch eine Frage:
> ist es Zufall, daß Du Dich erst vor 12 Stunden hier angemeldet hast ...



Das ist ja wohl so was von unerheblich, oder? 



			
				zordiac am 05.01.2007 19:02 schrieb:
			
		

> ...und vorher kein Interesse an diesem Forum oder dieser Seite, wahrscheinlich nicht einmal Computerspielen gezeigt hast?




Woher willst Du wissen, wieviel ich mich mit Computerspielen beschäftige? Weißt Du, wie lange ich die PcGames abonniert hatte? Weißt Du, was ich studiere? Mit welchen Schwerpunkten? 




			
				zordiac am 05.01.2007 19:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es daher sein, daß Du vielleicht nicht annähernd soviel Ahnung von dem hast, worüber Du redest, wie Du vorzugeben scheinst?



Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten sich an Diskussionen über PC-Spiele/Gewalt/Medienwirkung auf vernünftigem Niveau zu beteiligen. Und da ist das pcgames-Forum weder die einzige Wahl, noch die beste. Das merkte ich leider an den gefühlten eine Millionen vor Ignoranz, Aggression oder einfach nur ortographischen Fehlern strotzenden Beiträgen.

Es gibt Ausnahmen, was die Diskussionskultur betrifft. DawnHellScream, zum Beispiel, RaTiel, oder Solidus_Dave. Alle die haben sich zwar kritisch, aber auf vernünftigem Niveau mit dem Verhalten und den publizierten Inhalten der Kontraste-Redaktion und auch mit meinen Beiträgen und deren Argumentationsstruktur auseinandergesetzt.
Und wenn Du Dir meine Beiträge aufmerksam durchliest, solltest Du daraus erkennen, dass ich auch nicht für ein Totalverbot plädiere. Versuche lediglich Denkanstöße zu gewissen Punkten zu geben, die meiner Meinung nach hier unterrepräsentiert waren.

Dich scheint allerding in erster Linie zu interessieren, wer hier schon länger dabei ist. Wenn das so ist, dann vertrau doch einfach auf die Meinung der Politiker. Edmund Stoiber ist übrigens auch schon lange im Geschäft.


----------



## ic666wiener (31. Januar 2007)

*Lebenslauf*

Hallo Leute, 

eigentlich wollte ich mich aus dieser Fu*k Diskussion ja raushalten, weil man die ewig gestrigen und Dummen eh nicht überzeugen kann... aber naja...  ich kann die Klappe einfach nicht halten. 

*Ich bin 28 Jahre alt / jung.

*Ich zocke seit frühster Kindheit - angefangen habe ich auf'm C64. 

*Mein erster Indizierter Spieltitel war Mortal Kombat 2 für's SNES - gekauft einen Tag vor der offentlichen Beschlagnahmung. Da es noch keine USK gab, gab es auch keine altersbeschränkung und ich konnte mir das Game zum Geburtsag schelken lassen, obwohl ich noch nichtmals 15 (!) war. 

*Weiter gings mit ähnlichen Games wie Thrill Kill, War Gods - die gute alte Splatter-Beat em Up Zeit. 

*Ich zocke nachwievor regelmäßig - UNTER ANDEREM auch Killerspiele a la CS oder COD.

*Ich habe in der Relität noch nie einen Menschen erschossen, eine Bombe gelegt oder ähnliches - und werde es wohl auch nie tun.

  Hallo Kontraste, hallo ARD... was ist da schief gegangen???  


Mein Rat an Euch Zocker: Haltet Euch die Ohren zu und macht weiter wie bisher... "Killerspiele" werden nie verboten werden - die selben dummen Parolen von Politikern, Propaganda-Journalisten und "Experten" gab es schon vor 10 Jahren, vor 20 Jahren ... und als es noch keine Games gab, war Rock n Roll der Teufel, den es auszutreiben galt. 

So... und jetzt seid produktiv und bastelt schön brav ne ARD-Studio CS Map. 

Grüße
i.c.wiener


----------



## ic666wiener (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Hallo Leute, 

eigentlich wollte ich mich aus dieser Fu*k Diskussion ja raushalten, weil man die ewig gestrigen und Dummen eh nicht überzeugen kann... aber naja... ich kann die Klappe einfach nicht halten. 

*Ich bin 28 Jahre alt / jung.

*Ich zocke seit frühster Kindheit - angefangen habe ich auf'm C64. 

*Mein erster Indizierter Spieltitel war Mortal Kombat 2 für's SNES - gekauft einen Tag vor der offentlichen Beschlagnahmung. Da es noch keine USK gab, gab es auch keine altersbeschränkung und ich konnte mir das Game zum Geburtsag schelken lassen, obwohl ich noch nichtmals 15 (!) war. 

*Weiter gings mit ähnlichen Games wie Thrill Kill, War Gods - die gute alte Splatter-Beat em Up Zeit. 

*Ich zocke nachwievor regelmäßig - UNTER ANDEREM auch Killerspiele a la CS oder COD.

*Ich habe in der Relität noch nie einen Menschen erschossen, eine Bombe gelegt oder ähnliches - und werde es wohl auch nie tun.

  Hallo Kontraste, hallo ARD... was ist da schief gegangen???   


Mein Rat an Euch Zocker: Haltet Euch die Ohren zu und macht weiter wie bisher... "Killerspiele" werden nie verboten werden - die selben dummen Parolen von Politikern, Propaganda-Journalisten und "Experten" gab es schon vor 10 Jahren, vor 20 Jahren ... und als es noch keine Games gab, war Rock n Roll der Teufel, den es auszutreiben galt. 

So... und jetzt seid produktiv und bastelt schön brav ne ARD-Studio CS Map. 

Grüße
i.c.wiener


----------

